# iBasso Boomslang DB-1 & DB-2  and Toucan balanced portable dac and amp . pg 1, 19 , 25, 26  . . . .



## jamato8

with the amp having arrived, awaiting the balanced dac. 
   
  The amp has a voltage swing of 25.2 volts and takes single ended or balanced input for an output of balanced or single ended. It has a gain of 6db or 15db in balanced and starts at 0 in single ended.  Size of both units is 82mm by 55mm by 25mm. 
   
  The balanced dac is the same size as the amp and takes USB, optical and coaxial input, putting out balanced only. 
   
  The balanced connectors used are the Japanese made Hirose HR10A-7P-6P for the male jack and the HR10A-7R-6S for the female balanced jack. 
   
  Price for the Toucan, $229. 
   
   
   

   

   

   
  Images from the iBasso web site. 
   
  The best optical cable I know of: http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=365


----------



## MrProggie

Named after a bird specie and a snake specie? Interesting. Got photos?


----------



## Xan7hos

about time we saw more balanced portables


----------



## qusp

and one that uses a half decent balanced connector


----------



## Xan7hos

aww shucks we need more info jamato!


----------



## jamato8

Wiring pattern for the male and female plug:


----------



## LingLing1337

New iBasso units.


----------



## Xan7hos

any updates?


----------



## jamato8

The price is going to be $229.00 for the amp.  For a balanced portabe amp that is a pretty good price. It will have a new case that will be one of the highest quality cases iBasso has produced, totally custom.


----------



## ElWappo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The price is going to be $229.00 for the amp.  For a balanced portabe amp that is a pretty good price. It will have a new case that will be one of the highest quality cases iBasso has produced, totally custom.


 

 Jamoto8,
   
  I've been close to pulling the trigger on the Protector, but now I'm very excited to hear about a near-term portable balanced DAC to supply a matching balanced amp.
   
  Can you reveal if the custom case will be designed to store both the Boomslang and Toucan together, or will each come with its own separate case? 
   
  Likewise, will the DAC be USB powered only, or will it have the option to run off a battery only for use with a non-powered USB port?
   
  Will the Boomslang and Toucan both be available for purchase at the same time?
   
  Edit: I found a pic!


----------



## hvu

Just for reference that picture is from January of this year and I would presume they would have done some improvement or modifications to the amp/dac by now so it my no longer look like that.


----------



## MrProggie

I will look into the reviews the balanced amp will get even though I am still waiting for the slim Arrow.
  It will be exciting to see if it is able to compete with The RSA Protector on sound quality.
   
  Edit: I can see one problem with using the amp directly with mp3 players:  Do you need a transformer of some sort to convert an ordinary line out to XLR signal?


----------



## wuwhere

Guess iBasso is a little behind. They planned for the end of last month. Can't wait for these pair to be available. New portable amps are coming out priced very reasonably. I'm also waiting for the V2 Arrow, my V1 Arrow is really good too.


----------



## usf09

So if I was planning on a D4 Mamba, I should hold off to see how this one sounds first? I don't have balanced IEMs yet, but I could always just plan for the future...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





usf09 said:


> So if I was planning on a D4 Mamba, I should hold off to see how this one sounds first? I don't have balanced IEMs yet, but I could always just plan for the future...


 

 The D4 is a DAC & amp combo in one unit. These two are separate units, an amp and a DAC.


----------



## dw1narso

subscribed


----------



## cooperpwc

Very interesting. I hope that they put flush jacks on the amp that will accept the Viablue 3.5mm connector. (MrProggie, since it accepts single ended in, there should not be an issue using with iPods.)
   
  The balanced HP connector looks good.


----------



## jamato8

It looks like release will be around the 8th of July.


----------



## usf09

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> The D4 is a DAC & amp combo in one unit. These two are separate units, an amp and a DAC.


 

 Ohhh, so will each part be $229? That makes it more in line with the RSA Protector price, which would make sense...ah well, I suppose I'm back to looking for the D4...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





usf09 said:


> Ohhh, so will each part be $229? That makes it more in line with the RSA Protector price, which would make sense...ah well, I suppose I'm back to looking for the D4...


 

 Not sure if $229 is each. The Protector is also just an amp and costs much more and it doesn't have a balance input.


----------



## wuwhere

Jam, is the amp opamp rollable?


----------



## SpudHarris

Subscribed.....


----------



## jamato8

No rollable op amps but very fine tuned, from what I understand.


----------



## usf09

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Not sure if $229 is each. The Protector is also just an amp and costs much more and it doesn't have a balance input.


 

 Good call, it's just an amp with balanced output...I guess there's no harm in seeing what the price will be in total...


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Very interesting. I hope that they put flush jacks on the amp that will accept the Viablue 3.5mm connector. (MrProggie, since it accepts single ended in, there should not be an issue using with iPods.)
> 
> The balanced HP connector looks good.


 

 That's the lazy way. If it's possible to convert the line out signal to balanced and get a better sound it might be worth it.


----------



## cooperpwc

It's lazy to use the built in inverter from single ended to balanced so instead you want to add an extra external splitter and inverter to go from single ended to balanced? I would think that this extra link in the chain is unlikely to provide material SQ improvements.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> It's lazy to use the built in inverter from single ended to balanced so instead you want to add an extra external splitter and inverter to go from single ended to balanced? I would think that this extra link in the chain is unlikely to provide material SQ improvements.


 

 Perhaps, but I am sure someone will give it a try. DAPs with built in balanced out is probably still years away.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Perhaps, but I am sure someone will give it a try. DAPs with built in balanced out is probably still years away.


 

 Build it and they'll come. Much sooner than you may think, especially around these parts.


----------



## jamato8

Hard to say. I am not sure how demand there really is. The price would be high unless there was a real demand and that I am not so sure of in this niche market. I like my iRiver with the optical out with lossless or WAV to a balanced dac to a balanced amp. Or even a good balanced amp, as I have done this with my home system where I could have all balanced from source on and I found my balanced pre and amp did an excellent job.


----------



## MrProggie

Making a DAP with balanced out sounds like a job for HIFIMAN. If there are any audiophile manufacturers capable of doing this it must be them.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Hard to say. I am not sure how demand there really is. The price would be high unless there was a real demand and that I am not so sure of in this niche market. I like my iRiver with the optical out with lossless or WAV to a balanced dac to a balanced amp. Or even a good balanced amp, as I have done this with my home system where I could have all balanced from source on and I found my balanced pre and amp did an excellent job.


 

 An optical/coax out from a source doesn't need to be balanced since it is digital. So any digital source into a DAC that accepts digital is good then the DAC has a balanced analog output into an amp that has a balanced input.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Perhaps, but I am sure someone will give it a try. DAPs with built in balanced out is probably still years away.


 

 I prefer a digital out from any DAP that bypasses its internal DAC (optical, coax or usb), then feed it to a portable DAC/amp with a balanced out to an hp/iem.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I prefer a digital out from any DAP that bypasses its internal DAC (optical, coax or usb), then feed it to a portable DAC/amp with a balanced out to an hp/iem.


 
   
  That would be the ideal. That's something I have posted about earlier, but the only DAPs on the market with digital out is HIFIMAN HM-801 and those two WAV players on sale on Ebay. I want a FLAC player with digital out.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> That would be the ideal. That's something I have posted about earlier, but the only DAPs on the market with digital out is HIFIMAN HM-801 and those two WAV players on sale on Ebay. I want a FLAC player with digital out.


 

 The old iRiver iHP-120/140 have optical out. They can even be easily converted to coax out. Rockboxed, they support all lossless format.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> An optical/coax out from a source doesn't need to be balanced since it is digital. So any digital source into a DAC that accepts digital is good then the DAC has a balanced analog output into an amp that has a balanced input.


 
  I know. I am trying to figure out what people are talking about. The iRiver, which I use all the time, has digital out via the optical, which will work great and be near the same size as the balanced amp and dac. 
   
  FLAC can be used on the iRiver. Too bad they aren't made any longer. Having something produced in quantity really brings the price down.


----------



## Xan7hos

OT, but the Zune HD w/ dock pulls (FWIR) a bit-perfect digital signal and uses an optical out on the dock. Not really portable, but something to be noted.
   
  Definitely a good thing that iBasso has decided to design a balanced DAC in conjunction with the amp so we can get the best of both worlds.


----------



## paulybatz

...and if it's anything like their last offerings; the D4 and T3 we are in for something special...they raised the bar with those...and perhaps blowing up the building with these!


----------



## takoyaki

iBasso PB1 Toucan released.


----------



## MrProggie

Hey! It's here (the amp at least): http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=60


----------



## Townyj

Damn thats a nice looking little amp!! $229!!! daaaaamn! when the DAC comes out aswell this could be something i will def look into.


----------



## usf09

This may be a dumb question, but how do you make your headphones accept balanced signals? Do you need to recable them with a certain cable? Or can you just use a 3.5mm jack with some sort of adapter?


----------



## Townyj

You can usually recable the headphones... but some people have adaptors made up that you can use a 6.5mm jack into a female socket which then splits into balanced output plugs.


----------



## jamato8

I am anxious to receive this. Looking forward.


----------



## wuwhere

Up to 1.4watts/channel. I wonder if that's on either single-ended or balanced.


----------



## usf09

Either way, that seems like more than enough to power even really hard-to-drive cans...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





usf09 said:


> Either way, that seems like more than enough to power even really hard-to-drive cans...


----------



## usf09

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


>


 

 Just watch me get shamed by some 600Ω Beyers lol...hopefully someone will take the plunge soon, I'm holding off buying an amp until there's more info on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...the wait is going to kill me though....blerg....


----------



## r31t0

Just as I'm about to get the protector ...zzz


----------



## jelt2359

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> That would be the ideal. That's something I have posted about earlier, but the only DAPs on the market with digital out is HIFIMAN HM-801 and those two WAV players on sale on Ebay. I want a FLAC player with digital out.


 

 This is obviously a noob question.. But I just bought my HIFIMAN HM801, and how do I access its digital out? (PS, though it's bigger than the iRiver so even if I figure this out I might just use my iRiver..)


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> This is obviously a noob question.. But I just bought my HIFIMAN HM801, and how do I access its digital out? (PS, though it's bigger than the iRiver so even if I figure this out I might just use my iRiver..)


 

 I can either in a very polite way say RTFM or come with some suggestions: I suppose HM801 use a 3.5mm connector for digital out? It's possible the amp in HM801 stop working if you plug in a SPDIF cable and it start to work as a transport only. If that doesn't work, check the system settings on the player.
   
  However it's best to ask an actual user of HM801, so I pass the torch to one of them.


----------



## TheHighBuilder

Definitely interesting.


----------



## madwolf

I have a feeling I am going to re cable all my headphone to that it could use balance very soon.
   
  Soldering iron where are you ? Time to get heated up again.
   
  But what source can I get with balance out ? -- In a portable form !!!
   
  It would be good if there is a DAC with the AMP in one box. If not we could be looking at a 3 box ??? portable setup. 
  What about spare battery.


----------



## Townyj

Dude they are making a DAC to suit the Amp... Not exactly sure when it arrives though.
  
  Quote: 





madwolf said:


> I have a feeling I am going to re cable all my headphone to that it could use balance very soon.
> 
> Soldering iron where are you ? Time to get heated up again.
> 
> ...


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Wiring pattern for the male and female plug:


 

 Taking the picture as the female jack, i thought for plug the numbering will be different? 1 to be changed to 6, 2 to be changed to 5 and 3 to be changed to 4?


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Up to 1.4watts/channel. I wonder if that's on either single-ended or balanced.


 

 most likely balanced configuration only


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Up to 1.4watts/channel. I wonder if that's on either single-ended or balanced.


 

 According to iBasso, that figure and the 25.2 voltage swing is in fully-balanced (balanced in/balanced out) or BTL (SE in/balanced out).   SE/SE voltage swing is 12.6v.   Watts/channel would, of course, also be less.  Balanced DAC should be launched in about 3-4 weeks. 
  Ron


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





lionplushie said:


> Taking the picture as the female jack, i thought for plug the numbering will be different? 1 to be changed to 6, 2 to be changed to 5 and 3 to be changed to 4?


 
  Yes and no.....  Pins always go into their respective numbered partner...for example, male pin 1 goes into female receptacle 1 etc, but keep in mind that they face one another.  The numbering will *appear* to be reversed when looking at them each head-on. 
   
  You will notice that male plugs are numbered on the rear while females are numbered on the face.  If you wire according to the printed numbers on each, you will be correct. 
   
  Ron


----------



## jamato8

I use a magnifying glass to see the numbers and then put a black mark by number one. There is no way I could see them otherwise and get it soldered.


----------



## Young Spade

I'm definitely thinking about getting this one. The K702s could use a balanced output and more power


----------



## SpudHarris

Do we know what opamp(s) they've used?


----------



## LionPlushie

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Yes and no.....  Pins always go into their respective numbered partner...for example, male pin 1 goes into female receptacle 1 etc, but keep in mind that they face one another.  The numbering will *appear* to be reversed when looking at them each head-on.
> 
> You will notice that male plugs are numbered on the rear while females are numbered on the face.  If you wire according to the printed numbers on each, you will be correct.
> 
> Ron


 

 I must be looking at the wrong way then.


----------



## nc8000

Quote: 





jelt2359 said:


> This is obviously a noob question.. But I just bought my HIFIMAN HM801, and how do I access its digital out? (PS, though it's bigger than the iRiver so even if I figure this out I might just use my iRiver..)


 


 As far as I'm aware it does not have digital out, one of the points being that it incorporates a superior dac from the start


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





nc8000 said:


> As far as I'm aware it does not have digital out, one of the points being that it incorporates a superior dac from the start


 
   
  You're right its a coax-IN not OUT. For some reason I've always believed it got a digital out.


----------



## jamato8

I ordered and have a Toucan winging its way here. I will be on the road, as I am moving to Pohnpei, Micronesia but will have full mail service there and email (I hope). The amp I will have before I leave Monday after this coming Monday.


----------



## mrarroyo

I too am waiting for my combo, should be a lot of fun to try with a few of my cans. Next I will need a few plugs to convert some of my headphones to balance operation.


----------



## pekingduck

Wow..I am buying one soon...Can someone build me a balanced cable for my JH13's, please?


----------



## richbass

When is boomslang coming ?


----------



## paulybatz

About 2 weeks


----------



## shanghaiW3

Could an adapter be used (mini to balanced) or is a recable necessary?


----------



## Xan7hos

an adapter would (most likely) not work because a mini jack utilizes a shared ground, whereas the point of balanced is that it has indepedent active grounds per channel.
   
  if your cable had an indepdent ground and lead per channel (4 seperate wires), you can just reterminate the cable into a balanced connector. if the cable utilizes a share ground (Left Channel, Right Channel, Common Ground) then a recable would be necessary


----------



## nsx_23

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> Wow..I am buying one soon...Can someone build me a balanced cable for my JH13's, please?


 

 I need a cable for my UE18 which doesn't cost the Earth.


----------



## pekingduck

One question: is balanced headphone out disabled if non-balanced input signal is fed?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> One question: is balanced headphone out disabled if non-balanced input signal is fed?


 

 And is SE out disabled if the input signal is balanced?


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





nsx_23 said:


> I need a cable for my UE18 which doesn't cost the Earth.


 

 you might want to see if the original cable has 4 conductors and just reterminate them, or just buy a UE replacement cable...i think they go for around $40. and of course, always the DIY route (think mogami/canare)


----------



## nsx_23

For some reason I have this inability to DIY cables. I can do amps and most soldering jobs, but not cables.....


----------



## takoyaki

Toucan arrived.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  There is 3 portable balanced amps , RSA The Protector, iBasso PB1 Toucan, oort-cloud.lab　Albireo.β Cygni.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Which one sound the best to you ?


----------



## takoyaki

There is not the best to have both good points and bad points to these amplifiers.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





pekingduck said:


> One question: is balanced headphone out disabled if non-balanced input signal is fed?


 
  No, with a SE input, there will still be a balanced output.  The amp is operating in BTL mode with the SE input.


----------



## kboe

Well I thought about assembling a new portable set up, and with the addition of these new balanced amps, I'll start putting aside some cash. What a freakishly awesome time to be a Head-Fi'er.


----------



## pekingduck

Quote: 





takoyaki said:


> There is not the best to have both good points and bad points to these amplifiers.


 
   
  How are the JH13's driven by the PB1? Can the PB1 rival the Protector?

  
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> No, with a SE input, there will still be a balanced output.  The amp is operating in BTL mode with the SE input.


 

 Good to know, thanks


----------



## Young Spade

Well i'm planning on pulling the trigger on the amp today guys. I'll post a very detailed review when I get it


----------



## KZCloud89

Just ordered the Denon D7000 this morning.  Planning to get this Boomslang DAC/Toucan Amp combo to pair with the Denon.  You guys think they would match well with each other?  My budget is maxed out at $500 for the DAC/Amp combo. Also I plan to reterminate the D7000 balanced some time soon.
   
  TIA guys


----------



## anm

hey - pls post a detailed review for those of us who are still not decided on which amp to buy
  Quote: 





takoyaki said:


> There is not the best to have both good points and bad points to these amplifiers.


----------



## jamato8

I received the PB1 the other day but since I am traveling just got it hooked up today. Letting it burn in now. The case finish is very different. A very flat black but very appealing. The amp feels very solid.


----------



## anm

great news jamato! Waiting eagerly!!!


----------



## AVU

All coming to a head in August, I see.
   
  Because this isn't just about the Protector, of course, it's about the JH-3A.  Once you get $500 dac/amp combo, and $300 Twag recable, you're looking at the price of an upgrade to JH-3A which should, at least potentially, blow all of these 'balanced' configurations out of the water. 
   
  now if you still think HD-650s are "portable", then I guess that's a different story.  But I've never understood the idea of wearing full sized cans outside the house.  (or even inside, since the JH-13


----------



## Townyj

Seeing as not everyone has a pair of JH-13s this doesnt really apply. Plus the fact they are useless without the amp isnt appealing to alot of people.
  
  Also isnt this thread about the Boomslang and Toucan..?? Not the JH-3A.... Sorry to rain on your parade.
  
  Quote: 





avu said:


> All coming to a head in August, I see.
> 
> Because this isn't just about the Protector, of course, it's about the JH-3A.  Once you get $500 dac/amp combo, and $300 Twag recable, you're looking at the price of an upgrade to JH-3A which should, at least potentially, blow all of these 'balanced' configurations out of the water.
> 
> now if you still think HD-650s are "portable", then I guess that's a different story.  But I've never understood the idea of wearing full sized cans outside the house.  (or even inside, since the JH-13


----------



## Xan7hos

The JH3A angle is a valid one, seeing as how positive the response has been towards the Protector and balanced IEMS in general, the JH audio crowd are interested in the difference between balanced amp vs. JH3A
   
  IMO balanced portable isn't so much a means of bringing full size outdoors; its the fact that we're able to effectively drive full size headphones in a convenient, affordable package. The size is a definite bonus.


----------



## Aizura

How does the output power of the Toucan compare to the D4? I'm looking for an amp for my HD 600. I suppose the Toucan has a more powerful amp then the D4 because it doesn't have a DAC like the D4?


----------



## jamato8

The Toucan has over twice the voltage swing of the D4 and has plenty of current output.The dac doesn't influence the power output of the amp section of the D4, it is just that the PB1 has a more powerful amp section and balanced of course, doubles what the Toucan can do for power.  I do like a small amp at the desk that can drive full size headphones. I find the HD650's more open sounding than any IEM I have heard. More layering and dimension with the 650's. To get this at home with a little portable, for me, no longer means having a listening station tethered to one place for optimal sound.


----------



## anm

I agree. large headphones are still transportable around the house if amp and source can be taken around. And you can sit in the lawn and listen to music, without worrying about powering up the amp.


----------



## vkvedam

Hey John, when can we expect some impressions from your side? Cheers...


----------



## jamato8

As it comes about. So far the PB1 is sounding very good. The first impression was so-so but as the unit burned in over just a few hours it opened up and became better detailed. There is very good extension from low bass to very nice refined highs. There is also a large soundstage in width and depth. These impressions are with the JH`13 balanced.


----------



## clou91

Is the sound on the warm or cold side?


----------



## HiFlight

I have been spending some time comparing my PB1 to my D10 and D4, all listening being done SE, as I haven't yet had a chance to make up any adapters for my balanced phones. 
   
  The increased supply voltage is noticeable when driving high-impedance, low sensitivity phones, such as my K340.  The PB1 simply has more power, resulting in a higher output volume and more headroom for transients than does either the D4 or D10, which should come as no surprise considering the higher supply voltage. 
   
  There is plenty of clean, deep bass with transients, both low and high, being reproduced well.  With all of my phones, the detail is very good.  Overall, the SQ in the SE mode can well stand on its own as a fine amplifier.  Soundstage and imaging are both accurate in width and depth.  Tonal accuracy clearly was a high priority with this amp, as difficult instruments such as violin, piano, and vocals, especially female are rendered very accurately. 
   
  Please keep in mind that these impressions are very premature, with the amp having only accumulated about 5 play hours so far.
   
  Workmanship and construction details are, IMO, the best of any iBasso product yet released.  Very nice case finish, as John mentioned in a previous post.  The same excellent attention to detail is apparent inside the case as well as outside. 
   
  The charging circuitry is contained inside the charger, which looks identical to that of my Protector. 
   
  Gain setting is accomplished by 4 small dip switches that are accessible through a small opening in the bottom of the case.  Gain is switchable between +6 and +15.  At the gain setting of +15, the PB1 can effortlessly drive my HE-5LE planars to a higher level than I care to listen.   Considering that the power output is doubled in balanced mode, I doubt that there are any dynamic phones that this amplifier will not be able to drive to any reasonable listening level. 
   
  Sizewise, the PB1 is about the same width and height as the D4, but about a half inch shorter.   Looks about the size of a pack of regular-size cigarettes. 
   
  If the sound of the SE output is any indication, I am anticipating stellar performance using the balanced output. 
   
  Ron


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Is the sound on the warm or cold side?


 

 I would say it is neither...It reaches very deeply into the bass, but is quite neutral.  The bass is tight but does not intrude into the midrange. Male voices are not "chesty".  Highs are not rolled off.  There is certainly no veiling. 
   
  The PB1 seems to accurately reflect the characteristics of the source without lending a voice of its own. 
   
  Ron


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I would say it is neither...It reaches very deeply into the bass, but is quite neutral.  The bass is tight but does not intrude into the midrange. Male voices are not "chesty".  Highs are not rolled off.  There is certainly no veiling.
> 
> The PB1 seems to accurately reflect the characteristics of the source without lending a voice of its own.
> 
> Ron


 
   
  That about sums up my impression so far but on balanced. I haven't even listened to single ended. It works beautifully producing the harmonics of notes giving them a real life. 
   
  edit: I also notice powerful presentation to the sound.


----------



## pekingduck

jamato8,
  Would be really great if you could do a brief comparison between your SR71A and PB1 (SE, of course) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> That about sums up my impression so far but on balanced. I haven't even listened to single ended. It works beautifully producing the harmonics of notes giving them a real life.
> 
> edit: I also notice powerful presentation to the sound.


----------



## anm

I am very interested in protector vs toucan balanced on hd 650 and maybe few other cans like lcd-2.....


----------



## jamato8

I am using the HF2 Grados right now in balanced. Sounds very good with the PB1. Open and with a wide and deep staging on live music. Piano sounds great. The sound is very detailed but not etched.


----------



## debitsohn

id be interested in a PB1 vs Protector in both modes if possible. I just pulled the trigger on a protector but not sure if my choice was correct...


----------



## SHADYMILKMAN

shouldnt have buyers remorse before youve heard what youve bought. i have a protector myself, its excellent. im waiting on hearing more reports on this unit myself as well. but you didnt make a "wrong" decision ...
   
  the DAC for this isnt even out, so the benefit of balanced in, over the protectors SE input is there, however it hasnt materialized just yet. still a week or so out, then we'll end up waiting for 1/200 hrs of burn in, depending on the user.


----------



## Young Spade

Very nice quick review HiFlight. THat made me happy knowing mine is being processed right now


----------



## h.rav

any pics of the internal?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





h.rav said:


> any pics of the internal?


 

 I took off the top for a quick look.  Most of the large components such as volume control, input/output jacks and battery with a plug connection are mounted on the top of the board.  Very neatly done.  The workmanship that was evident with the top removed is the equal of any high-end device, regardless of cost. 
   
  I did not remove the bottom, as it didn't lift right off as did the top.  About all that will be visible are SMD devices, I suspect.  One of these days, I will completely undress it for a detailed look-see. 
   
  Ron


----------



## Randius

what are my choices if I wish to get a pair of balanced cable for use with the UM3X (detachable version) for the PB1?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





randius said:


> what are my choices if I wish to get a pair of balanced cable for use with the UM3X (detachable version) for the PB1?


 

 If that is the same type of connection like the JH Audio then Whiplash is supposed to be making cables and iBasso has some very high quality ones coming out as well as IC's for the balanced dac to balanced amp.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


jamato8 said:


> If that is the same type of connection like the JH Audio then Whiplash is supposed to be making cables and iBasso has some very high quality ones coming out as well as IC's for the balanced dac to balanced amp.


 

 JH-3A is an 8 cable system (3 active 1 ground on each side). There are also 4 prongs per earpiece. So even if the connector is the same, the cable will not be interchangable with the iBasso.
   
  Of course, I would expect Craig nonetheless to support this market with custom cables...


----------



## Randius

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> If that is the same type of connection like the JH Audio then Whiplash is supposed to be making cables and iBasso has some very high quality ones coming out as well as IC's for the balanced dac to balanced amp.


 

 I tried my friend's Whiplash TWag cable and it fits perfectly with the UM3X. Do you mean iBasso will produce their own custom cables? Whiplash will come out with balanced connector suitable for PB1?
   
  I will hold off my purchase of the D4/D10 for now.


----------



## AVU

Quote:


jamato8 said:


> As it comes about. So far the PB1 is sounding very good. The first impression was so-so but as the unit burned in over just a few hours it opened up and became better detailed. There is very good extension from low bass to very nice refined highs. There is also a large soundstage in width and depth. These impressions are with the JH`13 balanced.


 
   
  I'm a bit surprised that you're even able to USE the JH-13 if the amp has a minimum gain of +6.  Or am I reading something wrong.  I find a gain of +3 to be too high.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





randius said:


> I tried my friend's Whiplash TWag cable and it fits perfectly with the UM3X. Do you mean iBasso will produce their own custom cables? Whiplash will come out with balanced connector suitable for PB1?
> 
> I will hold off my purchase of the D4/D10 for now.


 
  Yes, iBasso is producing a custom cable. I understand Whiplash is also producing one.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





avu said:


> Quote:
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that you're even able to USE the JH-13 if the amp has a minimum gain of +6.  Or am I reading something wrong.  I find a gain of +3 to be too high.


 

 The gain is zero with single ended but when balanced is used it goes to 6db. I find I can use 15db of gain with the JH13's fine.


----------



## mrarroyo

I sure look forward to the balance cable that iBasso will be producing.


----------



## HiFlight

I will have a balanced cable with my PB1 at the meet next Saturday so we can audition the amp with a variety of my balanced phones.
  Ron
   
   
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I sure look forward to the balance cable that iBasso will be producing.


----------



## takoyaki

I heard PB1 for a while.
  PB1 is powerful and dynamic, but a sound has coarseness a little. In addition, I might hear a noise with LCD-2. I think that the reason is high load.
   
  It is Albireo.βCygni to like me with 3 amplifiers. The reason is a sound is very fluent, and it is natural.


----------



## jamato8

I find the PB1 to be very true to the source. I don't get any coarseness or grain in the sound. I do find, as mentioned, that the source contributes much to the sound and from there the PB1 handles it well from hard blues to classical violin.


----------



## mrarroyo

Since I will be getting both the amp and the dac I am looking for a pair of IEM's w/ an user replaceable cable to mod into balance. I really wish the Westone 2 was available with an user replaceable cable.


----------



## jamato8

I wouldn't get any but the Jh13's. I haven't heard the 16's but from talking to Jerry of JH Audio, the 13's are the most neutral. I know that with the PB1 the sound is excellent with out of head staging.


----------



## Townyj

Would you expect this amp to pair well with AD2k's..??


----------



## clou91

Does this amp have a similar sound signature to the D4? I didn't like my brother's D4 as much as my RX...


----------



## jamato8

To my ear, it doesn't sound like any amp iBasso has produced. I am listening to Buddy Guy, "Blues Singer", an acoustical recording very, very well done. The sound is fluid and natural with extremely good transient response. The texture the emotion is very well conveyed. I am listening with my ATH-ESW10 balanced.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> To my ear, it doesn't sound like any amp iBasso has produced. I am listening to Buddy Guy, "Blues Singer", an acoustical recording very, very well done. The sound is fluid and natural with extremely good transient response. The texture the emotion is very well conveyed. I am listening with my ATH-ESW10 balanced.


 

 Great to hear that. Question, is it worth it buying balanced cables for my 702s to use the balanced option or is the SE output good enough?


----------



## Townyj

You should use balanced dude... the K702's should sing quite well.
  
  Quote: 





young spade said:


> Great to hear that. Question, is it worth it buying balanced cables for my 702s to use the balanced option or is the SE output good enough?


----------



## HiFlight

I spent some time comparing the D4 and PB1 using SE in/out, as I don't have my adapters made up yet.  The PB1 reveals more detail, which necessitates good quality recordings and upstream equipment.  It also faster with transients.  The PB1 will, without mercy, reveal shortcomings in your source.   I would consider the D4 to exhibit a warmer, more forgiving SQ. 
   
  The do not really sound alike. 
  Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Does this amp have a similar sound signature to the D4? I didn't like my brother's D4 as much as my RX...


----------



## jamato8

I only have 75 or so hours on the PB1 but I notice that it has opened up even more with more low level retrieval and hall reverb. I guess the noise floor has just dropped more with blacker backgrounds.


----------



## clou91

Thanks for the info jamato8 and HiFlight...still hesitant on pulling the trigger because I'm so satisfied with my portable setup already, but I'm getting pretty curious about the whole balanced deal.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I wouldn't get any but the Jh13's. I haven't heard the 16's but from talking to Jerry of JH Audio, the 13's are the most neutral. I know that with the PB1 the sound is excellent with out of head staging.


 

 Sorry, too rich for my wallet.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





townyj said:


> You should use balanced dude... the K702's should sing quite well.


 
  I'll think about it later down the line when I have some cash to spare. It'll be a while but I know I'll be happy using SE 

  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The PB1 reveals more detail, which necessitates good quality recordings and upstream equipment.  It also faster with transients.  The PB1 will, without mercy, reveal shortcomings in your source.   I would consider the D4 to exhibit a warmer, more forgiving SQ.


 

 Great to hear that  Detail and resolution is what I'm looking for.
   
  I planned on ordering the PB1 last week and being one of the first to own it to provide my impressions but it looks like I'm a little behind lol... It was shipped yesterday so I'm expecting it later this week though and when I get it I'll post a review


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Thanks for the info jamato8 and HiFlight...still hesitant on pulling the trigger because I'm so satisfied with my portable setup already, but I'm getting pretty curious about the whole balanced deal.


 
   
  X2
   
  Not got into the whole balanced thing yet and not quite sure what the benefits are. Could anyone tell us how much better balanced is and why. Sorry if it's a little off topic but I'm really contemplating doing this if the benefits are there.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> X2
> 
> Not got into the whole balanced thing yet and not quite sure what the benefits are. Could anyone tell us how much better balanced is and why. Sorry if it's a little off topic but I'm really contemplating doing this if the benefits are there.


 

 I find improvements in all area of sound, when balanced is done correctly. What really stands out is articulated well controlled bass, a much more 3D presentation and improved transient response. With the PB1 I hear this.


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks John, man this hobby is skinting me out...... Just sent my W3's to UM for 6 additional drivers so may have to get a cable for those and the JH13's.
   
  Are you using the JH13's John or is the PB1 more for full size cans?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Thanks John, man this hobby is skinting me out...... Just sent my W3's to UM for 6 additional drivers so may have to get a cable for those and the JH13's.
> 
> Are you using the JH13's John or is the PB1 more for full size cans?


 
  I use the PB1 with every thing. It works great with the JH13 Pros.


----------



## debitsohn

well since getting the protector was busted as possibly a scam, i went and ordered a PB1!!


----------



## catchedge

Any chance you guys could list off some $200-300 IEM's that use a balanced setup?  Or is that unrealistic?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





catchedge said:


> Any chance you guys could list off some $200-300 IEM's that use a balanced setup?  Or is that unrealistic?


 

 I balanced my PortaPros that cost 35 dollars and they sound great. They don't match my higher end phones but they still sound very good and I enjoy what I hear.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> well since getting the protector was busted as possibly a scam, i went and ordered a PB1!!


 

 What do you mean? The Protector works very well but maybe I did not understand what you wrote.


----------



## usf09

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> What do you mean? The Protector works very well but maybe I did not understand what you wrote.


 
   
  There is a seller in the forums (kubus) who may or may not be scamming people...check the big possible scammer alert page in the FS forums for more info, I don't want to post anything more here...
   
  I believe debitsohn is talking about that seller, not the Protector itself...


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





usf09 said:


> There is a seller in the forums (kubus) who may or may not be scamming people...check the big possible scammer alert page in the FS forums for more info, I don't want to post anything more here...
> 
> I believe debitsohn is talking about that seller, not the Protector itself...


 

 yes sorry. id love the protector, but felt uneasy about the transaction as many others seem to be. i love all of the RSA products


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





catchedge said:


> Any chance you guys could list off some $200-300 IEM's that use a balanced setup?  Or is that unrealistic?


 

 You would have to purchase them normal and get them recabled for balanced amps.


----------



## catchedge

So say like Sennheiser IE8's
  Who would recable them?  Or would this be more of a DIY thing?
  
  Quote: 





young spade said:


> You would have to purchase them normal and get them recabled for balanced amps.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





catchedge said:


> So say like Sennheiser IE8's
> Who would recable them?  Or would this be more of a DIY thing?


 

 Well with some more popular phones some sites will recable for you (Moon-Audio and ALO Audio come to mind here) but you could also DIY it yourself or getsomeone on the site to do it for you.
   
  IMO, if I can I ALWAYS get someone on the site to do it for me. A) It's cheaper than websites/companies B) They get the same materials for less since they buy the straight materials in bulk = cheaper prices for me C) Why not help a fellow head-fier when I can get the same (or better) quality cable (talking about cables here) for cheaper? 
   
  But it's always not an option. 
   
  Of course with some headphones that have detachable cables (K702/JH customs for example) you might be able to buy a balanced option for them.


----------



## debitsohn

never tried anything balanced b4 so sorry if this is a stupid question.  are the connectors the PB1 uses readily available? if so wheres a cheap place to get them?


----------



## HiFlight

The Hirose connector that iBasso uses is a high-quality metal connector and cost is around the $11.00 range.  I would expect that iBasso would be the easiest source and probably very competitive with anyone else. 
  Ron
   
  Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> never tried anything balanced b4 so sorry if this is a stupid question.  are the connectors the PB1 uses readily available? if so wheres a cheap place to get them?


----------



## Young Spade

^ Agreed. If I'm not mistaken they sell the connectors themselves straight from the site.


----------



## clou91

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I find improvements in all area of sound, when balanced is done correctly. What really stands out is articulated well controlled bass, a much more 3D presentation and improved transient response. With the PB1 I hear this.


 
   
  I guess I'll just wait until I can afford to keep my RX and get the full Boomslang/Toucan combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Glad to hear this amp does so much for so little $


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





young spade said:


> ^ Agreed. If I'm not mistaken they sell the connectors themselves straight from the site.


 

 thanks got a couple. they said the amp should be here by friday


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yeah I got mine in about 3 days, from China, which was somewhat impressive.  Is their website messed up right now for anyone else?  I need some more H10A-7P-6Ps (or H10-7P-6Ps) and they are cheaper than digikey (unless you buy 1000 at a time or something ridiculous).  I suppose I don't really need more until they release the DAC or I get more balanced sources though, so I can wait.
   
  Anyone want to build me a time machine so I can avoid having to learn patience?
   
  Edit: Their website is back to normal now.


----------



## debitsohn

i bought a balanced HD650 with the two big XLR plugs, would it be better use an adapter from those plugs to the one in the toucan or just make a new cable using just the toucan connector?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Personally I do not think it is worth it to get a full length headphone cable that can only connect to this iBasso amp or the Albireo amp.  It shouldn't be that hard to make a short H10A-7P-6P -> dual 3 pin XLR cable.  Or to re-terminate your cable with a switchcraft mini 4 pin XLR connector and make mini4pin XLR -> H10A-7P-6P & a mini 4pin XLR -> dual XLR cable.
   
  I'm sure you could get someone to make them for you if you are not confident in your cable making abilities.


----------



## debitsohn

great thanks!
   
  question. sorry if someone said it already but how well can these power a T1?


----------



## HiFlight

I can't say about the T1, but the PB1 powers my HE-5LE and AKG K-340s effortlessly.  Far more volume and headroom that I will ever care to use. 
  It is also a very revealing amplifier.
  Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> great thanks!
> 
> question. sorry if someone said it already but how well can these power a T1?


----------



## SpudHarris

Would I get good results feeding my iMod into the PB1 with balanced phones the other end or for the full benefit does the input also need to be balanced?
   
  Also, what will you guys be feeding into the DAC when it comes out? Guess there's no mileage in that for me is there? or would that better the iMod between the PB1.
   
  I feel a bit dense really but both balanced and DAC's are not something I've gotten into yet, still a noob really 
   
  I'm hoping someone can add clarity because I'm quite taken with the whole balanced thing and will probably pull the trigger soon, just not sure if I need the DAC also..
   
  Thanks in advance.
   
  Nigel


----------



## rhw

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> great thanks!
> 
> question. sorry if someone said it already but how well can these power a T1?


 

 The PB1 can drive the T1 easily. For normal listening level in SE it's at 10 to 11 o'clock. In balanced mode it's at 9 o'clock. There is plenty of power. In my first impression (built a balanced adapter today) bass and treble are more forward in balanced mode, in SE a bit more laid back. Will burn it in for a while ... Cheers


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Would I get good results feeding my iMod into the PB1 with balanced phones the other end or for the full benefit does the input also need to be balanced?
> 
> Also, what will you guys be feeding into the DAC when it comes out? Guess there's no mileage in that for me is there? or would that better the iMod between the PB1.
> 
> ...


 

 You will get the benefit of balanced output even with SE input.  The PB1 is operating in BTL mode providing a balanced output with an SE input.  Assuming, of course, you are using the balanced output rather than the SE output. 
   
  I guess it remains to be seen what improvements will be gained using the upcoming iBasso balanced DAC.


----------



## SpudHarris

Thanks Ron.....


----------



## rhw

For those interested in adapter solutions.
  I changed the original plug of the T1 to a five pin Neutrik XLR plug.
  The adapter connects the iBasso to a five pin XLR cable socket using Mogami cable (2893 Mini Quad), which is thinner than the Beyerdynamic/Sommer cable Peacock MK II.
  A second adapter connects the original plug to a five pin XLR socket.
  Cheers
   
  :::::::::::::::::
_I used the following pin configurations:_
_For the Hirose/iBasso plug (from the IBasso site) - 2 Rch+ (Mogami/red), 3 Rch- (Mogami/black), 5 Lch+ (Mogami/blue), 6 Lch- (Mogami/transp), housing GRND._
_For the five pin XLRs (standard configuration for stereo mic) - 1 GRND, 2 Lch+ (T1/green - Mogami/blue), 3 Lch- (T1/transp. - Mogami/transp.), 4 Rch+ (T1/red - Mogami/red), 5 Rch- (T1/transp. - Mogami/black), housing GRND._


----------



## debitsohn

PM me if you want to make me a couple cables.  I have mogami cable, the connectors, Cardas solder, and a couple other things you may need.  Ill just need to pick up a XLR plug.  PM me for details and we can work out pricing.


----------



## h.rav

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I took off the top for a quick look.  Most of the large components such as volume control, input/output jacks and battery with a plug connection are mounted on the top of the board.  Very neatly done.  The workmanship that was evident with the top removed is the equal of any high-end device, regardless of cost.
> 
> I did not remove the bottom, as it didn't lift right off as did the top.  About all that will be visible are SMD devices, I suspect.  One of these days, I will completely undress it for a detailed look-see.
> 
> Ron


 

 Thanks for the reply, Ron!
   
  Is there any noticeable hiss with sensitive IEM?


----------



## HiFlight

I hear no hiss at all with any of the IEMs that I have tried.  I haven't yet reterminated my ES3X...they still have the Protector connector.


----------



## anm

anyone doing a detailed 1 to 1 comparison with protector? I hope more people have received it now, and more units are burnt in!


----------



## debitsohn

got mine last night! was too drunk to try it out when i got home though. will be trying it out soon.


----------



## jamato8

Look forward to your impressions when sober. :^)  Now is Pohnpei, Micronesia.


----------



## HiFlight

Yesterday at our SW FL Mini-meet, we were experimenting the with PB1's drive ability and someone suggested trying it with my K1000.  Ha!  Fat chance it could even drive them to an audible level, much less a suitable listening level, but nevertheless, I decided to humor the request and lashed up the K1Ks. 
   
  Believe it or not, to our amazement, the Toucan on high gain was not only able to drive them to an audible level, but also to a satisfying listening level that sounded not only well-balanced, but also one that was tonally correct.   This, of course, was done using the balanced output.  Of course, the volume control on the PB1 was nearly maxxed, but nevertheless....!!!
   
  Who woulda thott???? 
   
  Needless to say, the Toucan impressed all who auditioned it with my K1000s and K340s.   In balanced mode, it was also able to drive my HE-5LE's. 
   
  In comparison, my *other* balanced portable did not fare as well. 
   
  Ron


----------



## debitsohn

a very, very short A/Bing with my s:flo & K702 with upgraded cable vs. the slim.  SE output.
   
  my opinion (may not agree with everyone else)
   
  the slim is more forward than the PB1 to my ears.
  the PB1's bass is noticeably more present.
  Clarity is undecided yet.  both have very good clarity but i dont want to judge on something like that until i have more time to A/B.  Given the size the slim does a pretty good job of driving the k702.
   
  opinion might change after i have an extended listen with both.


----------



## Young Spade

@HiFlight and Debit: Thanks a ton for posting the impressions; I always look forward to hearing them. Mine should be here either tomorrow or Tuesday (I'm betting Tuesday) and once I get it I'll post my impressions when I have the time. 
   
  Sadly I have 2 more weeks of class but once that's over it's all free time (for 2 weeks anyway lol).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Yesterday at our SW FL Mini-meet, we were experimenting the with PB1's drive ability and someone suggested trying it with my K1000.  Ha!  Fat chance it could even drive them to an audible level, much less a suitable listening level, but nevertheless, I decided to humor the request and lashed up the K1Ks.
> 
> Believe it or not, to our amazement, the Toucan on high gain was not only able to drive them to an audible level, but also to a satisfying listening level that sounded not only well-balanced, but also one that was tonally correct.   This, of course, was done using the balanced output.  Of course, the volume control on the PB1 was nearly maxxed, but nevertheless....!!!
> 
> ...


 

 Dang!  Now I'm more interested.  Now I wonder how it would do with the HiFiMan HE-6 which need a K1000 class amp.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Dang!  Now I'm more interested.  Now I wonder how it would do with the HiFiMan HE-6 which need a K1000 class amp.


 

 That's how I felt when the stats were released and it showed how much power this thing has. I'm so excited to get mind and see how it goes. If this thing picks up I'm sure it will replace desktop amps (depending on the SQ; I've never heard a desktop amp before though).


----------



## wwap

Quote:


hiflight said:


> Needless to say, the Toucan impressed all who auditioned it with my K1000s and K340s.   In balanced mode, it was also able to drive my HE-5LE's.


 
   
  Does it mean the Toucan in non-balanced mode won't be able to drive the HE-5LE's?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





wwap said:


> Quote:
> 
> Does it mean the Toucan in non-balanced mode won't be able to drive the HE-5LE's?


 

 No, not at all.  It drives them just fine SE.  I think, however, that  the balanced output improves the imaging and solidarity of the soundstage.  It is more 3-dimensional.


----------



## jamato8

I have been using my Grado HF2 balanced for a while now and the bass impact and slam continue to impress me. With the quality of control to the bass, the transparency increases and the overall realism is enthralling. I also notice that I am enjoying my ESW10 balanced much more than in single ended. I look forward to the release of the balanced dac. 
   
  I find it exciting to be in fairly remote areas and still able to enjoy truly high end sound.


----------



## wagen

iBasso PB1 Toucan   +  IE8


----------



## Young Spade

Awesome Wagan. Where did you get the balanced cable from?


----------



## wagen

Own DIY


----------



## GTL

Anyone tried this with HD800s or Tesla T1s? Can it drive them to desktop amp levels?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





gtl said:


> Anyone tried this with HD800s or Tesla T1s? Can it drive them to desktop amp levels?


 
  As it can drive my K340s to a level higher than I can tolerate, it can most certainly drive the HD800s and T1.


----------



## SpudHarris

Is there going to be an adapter to change the balanced cable to normal 3.5mm or 6.3mm Jack??


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Is there going to be an adapter to change the balanced cable to normal 3.5mm or 6.3mm Jack??


 

 Why would you do that? Changing the balanced to SE isn't going to give you the "balanced" results. Unless the DAC is ONLY balanced out which I guess you would have to use this for another type of amp.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote: 





young spade said:


> Why would you do that? Changing the balanced to SE isn't going to give you the "balanced" results. Unless the DAC is ONLY balanced out which I guess you would have to use this for another type of amp.


 

 Sorry should have been clearer, I meant the headphone cable not interconnects so that I can use the phones with my other amps and not be tied to just one....


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Said balanced cable was a DIY cable. I make my cables end in a 4 pin mini xlr and have short 4 pin xlr -> other connector connectors. (Hirose h10-7p-6p, the protector camera plug, 3.5mm, 6.3mm, and dual 3 pin xlrs for example.)
   
  It is really up to you what you do with your headphone cable...  I suspect there are easier connectors to use than hirose -> hirose to convert to a 3.5mm or 6.3mm plug though.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Sorry should have been clearer, I meant the headphone cable not interconnects so that I can use the phones with my other amps and not be tied to just one....


 

 Oh sorry, yea you can certainly do that. I'm in the process of having my K702s balanced now (either that or just another SE cable) and when bringing up balancing, people state that they can make the cable then if I want they can make an adapter that does just what you want if I were to use another amp or something.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

So you can kind of see the Hirose -> 4 pin mini xlr here.  Along with another headphone cable.  The bare 6 braided wires are intended to be hirose -> hirose when it is done for the DAC, the 2 big xlrs hanging out there are an unfinished cable.  I am out of hirose connectors right now, waiting on the DAC to get more.  Not pictured are the 4 pin mini -> SE cables (or protector) as I had someone else make those for me, but you get the idea.
   

   
  Protector cable and stuff


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i have some more technical questions regarding the amp. Does anyone know if it is fully balanced all the way through? cause in the protectors case, it did the voltage gain single ended, and then split the phase for the balanced signal which got output to 4 buffers. im curious if this amp uses 4 independent voltage gain stages. and also, what kind of volume control does it use? because it seems ray was having some trouble sourcing a 4 gang pot to use with the new 71b, which is why he is using two 2 gang pots. Thanks for any insights 
   
  also, jamato, could you, or anyone else i guess, do more direct comparisons with the protector? preferable using the PB1 balanced input and the protector obviously single ended in.


----------



## jamato8

The PB1 is balanced from input to output. The volume control they use is an Alps but one that isn't on Alps listing. It is a special order volume pot as the normal 4 gang Alps isn't near close enough to used in a balanced amp. Even at that over 50 percent of the pots were thrown out. the 71b uses the Panasonic pots which are excellent and normally very well matched but as noted, only come in the 2 gang model. 
   
  Any comparison of the balanced in and out will have to wait until the balanced dac is out.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The PB1 is balanced from input to output. The volume control they use is an Alps but one that isn't on Alps listing. It is a special order volume pot as the normal 4 gang Alps isn't near close enough to used in a balanced amp. Even at that over 50 percent of the pots were thrown out. the 71b uses the Panasonic pots which are excellent and normally very well matched but as noted, only come in the 2 gang model.
> 
> Any comparison of the balanced in and out will have to wait until the balanced dac is out.


 

 thats good to hear, thanks for the info jamato. must be a pretty tiny little 4 gang pot.
   
  could you elaborate a bit then on the comparison using single ended input on them both then in the mean time? curious minds


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> ..........................................................................................snip.........................................................................................................
> also, jamato, could you, or anyone else i guess, do more direct comparisons with the protector? preferable using the PB1 balanced input and the protector obviously single ended in.


 

 Since receiving my PB1, my Protector has rarely been used.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Since receiving my PB1, my Protector has rarely been used.


 

 could you elaborate a bit on what you find to be better? and what headphones you've been using for the comparison? maybe even what you have been using as a source as well.
   
  this just seems like such a good value in comparison, if it can even compare with the protector. something i could get while i wait for the 3A's to come out, since i sold my protector to fund that purchase.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

So Jamato there isn't any particular reason you couldn't run the PB1 from a balanced source now, given the appropriate XLR -> Hirose cable is there?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> could you elaborate a bit on what you find to be better? and what headphones you've been using for the comparison? maybe even what you have been using as a source as well.
> 
> this just seems like such a good value in comparison, if it can even compare with the protector. something i could get while i wait for the 3A's to come out, since i sold my protector to fund that purchase.


 
  I find the PB1 (balanced)  to be very 3-dimensional with excellent detail throughout the entire audio band ; it also, IMO, has more well-controled and tight bass impact.  I am using as a source, my Squeezebox Classic via coax > AA magiDAC > PB1 > HE-5LE or AKG K340 or Sony SA5000, all of which are driven effortlessly.


----------



## doorhandle

Hi, question for any PB1 owners;
   
  I like the idea of having the option to be able to drive my K601's around the house from a DAP, but have no intention of ever going balanced (yet).
   
  Would you recommend the PB1 for SE only use? If not I will maybe just get a D4 which includes a dac for the same price...decisions decisions!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





doorhandle said:


> Hi, question for any PB1 owners;
> 
> I like the idea of having the option to be able to drive my K601's around the house from a DAP, but have no intention of ever going balanced (yet).
> 
> Would you recommend the PB1 for SE only use? If not I will maybe just get a D4 which includes a dac for the same price...decisions decisions!


 
   
  If you have no intention of going balanced, I would say that the D10 or D4 would be your better choice.  While the SE output does sound very good, the lack of built-in DAC would probably not make the PB1 your best choice. 
   
  IMO, it is very worthwhile to go balanced, as it is not that expensive or difficult.   You can then use your phones for either balanced or SE.


----------



## jamato8

Looks like the Boomslang will be out around the 10th of this month. Keeping my fingers crossed in Kolonia, Pohnpei, Micronesia. :^)
   
  Anyone for 400 inches of rain a year? A day without rain is a drought!


----------



## cooperpwc

Sounds like it might be rather humid!


----------



## doorhandle

Thanks HiFlight,
   
  My intention was to use the PB1 with the line out from a S:Flo2, so I dont  n[size=10pt]ecessarily[/size]
  need a built in dac. When using my laptop, I'd use a headstage cable dac.
   
  I appreciate most posts on this thread are by people who are interested in the balanced capabilities of this amp, rightly so, but for me its the high SE output power (and relative low price) that has got my interest.
   
  Am I correct in saying the PB1 has the most output power of any current portable amp?, even in the 50% reduced single end mode (12.6v), correct?
  Which, if I am correct for $230 is pretty good.  Which should power my AKG's well for walking about my flat, garden etc, basically I want a portable wall powered desktop amp experience.
   
  If a D4 or Arrow would give me the same experience then yes they look better options for my needs, but their power output stats just dont compare to the PB1(SE).


----------



## richbass

I confirmed that the boomslang will only have balanced output. No good for SE users  Or can we use some kind of an adaptor  ?


----------



## lunaticpuma

Would this be able to power a pair of dt880s (600 ohm) well?  I'm looking for a portable amp to move between my computer and gaming area so tubes are less than ideal.


----------



## HiFlight

Except for electrostatics, I have yet to find a phone that the PB1 cannot drive to levels that are harmful to your hearing.


----------



## jamato8

I know I have commented on the HF2's balanced but I am still surprised how much better they sound. Right before I left for Micronesia I was going to sell them. But as I listened to them balanced I could hear that there was much more to be heard from them. Now with more burn in time on the PB1 and having listened to a variety of music from blues to classical, all I can say is that I am very glad I kept them. At this point I prefer them to my balanced HD650's, being more open and dynamic. They also present a more distinct and profound bass line to the music. 
   
  This is with lossless or WAV in my iRiver H140 with optical out to the MB-1, dual dac, dac (one dac per channel) feeding the PB-1.


----------



## debitsohn

Nice. Im waiting for my balanced hf2 to get back to me. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jamato8

What I would like to try are the HE-5LE that HiFlight raves about. From the images, they look great also. Seems they would be a lot of fun with the PB-1.


----------



## b0klau

sorry im a new to this forum. just one question, would i have to reterminate all my headphone cables to work with balanced output? or can i buy some sort of adaptor? i was looking at this on ibasso's website http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=59
  is this an adaptor that can be used with the toucan and boomslang? sorry if this question was already answered


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





b0klau said:


> sorry im a new to this forum. just one question, would i have to reterminate all my headphone cables to work with balanced output? or can i buy some sort of adaptor? i was looking at this on ibasso's website http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=59
> is this an adaptor that can be used with the toucan and boomslang? sorry if this question was already answered


 

 You have to reterminate your phones. If they have two grounds to the connector, then you can use the stock wire. Single ended uses a common ground but balanced uses a positive and negative flow to drive the transducer. Balanced was designed for noise rejection in long runs of cable in the studio but has found positive uses in audio for sound reproduction. Some feel it is a benefit to sound and some not. I do find there is a sound performance improvement with phones. I have also built home audio balanced gear and find an enhanced response in most all areas of sound reproduction.


----------



## dsissitka

Does anyone else's charger make a high pitch noise?


----------



## lucozade

interesting pictures those 
  
  Quote: 





elwappo said:


> Jamoto8,
> 
> I've been close to pulling the trigger on the Protector, but now I'm very excited to hear about a near-term portable balanced DAC to supply a matching balanced amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





dsissitka said:


> Does anyone else's charger make a high pitch noise?


 
  No. You should try using a different outlet or contacting them. However my charger is doing that to my laptop right now but it only does it occasionally. If it does it all the time I would call and see if you can get a charger sent to you.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I don't think it needs to be replaced but who knows.  Mine also makes those high pitched morse code like noises, trying to send my secrets to the Chinese... but only when it is plugged in and not charging the PB1.


----------



## jamato8

I get no noise but I use the MB1 dual dac as a source but at no time do I get noise form the charger. You shouldn't be getting any noise so I would contact iBasso.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

High pitched noises are commonplace for AC/DC converters.  It does not usually mean there is a serious problem with your charger but whatever get it replaced if it bothers you.


----------



## jamato8

Yes the switching power supplies that most everyone is using now, due to low cost and a big saving on size and weight, are the driving force. They used to be terrible for noise but have much improved over the last few years.


----------



## MrProggie

Invest a couple of hundred dollars in a audiophile grade power filter. Might help.


----------



## jamato8

When serious I use the Tekkeon battery supply. I have found it to do an excellent job with a variable output from 5 to 19 volts. I get a little more transparency and openness with it. I normally use two with the adapter you can buy from them. I even brought it with me to Micronesia. I bought mine on ebay, getting a better price there. So far the batteries have lasted 3 years.


----------



## lucozade

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> When serious I use the Tekkeon battery supply. I have found it to do an excellent job with a variable output from 5 to 19 volts. I get a little more transparency and openness with it. I normally use two with the adapter you can buy from them. I even brought it with me to Micronesia. I bought mine on ebay, getting a better price there. So far the batteries have lasted 3 years.


 

 interesting that you should get more transparency and openness from it


----------



## Jalo

jamato8 said:


> I know I have commented on the HF2's balanced but I am still surprised how much better they sound. Right before I left for Micronesia I was going to sell them. But as I listened to them balanced I could hear that there was much more to be heard from them. Now with more burn in time on the PB1 and having listened to a variety of music from blues to classical, all I can say is that I am very glad I kept them. At this point I prefer them to my balanced HD650's, being more open and dynamic. They also present a more distinct and profound bass line to the music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Since you have both amps, can you comment on the differences between the PB1 and the Protector in terms of SQ? I know the technical differences. Thanks.


----------



## wagen

Quote: 





wagen said:


> iBasso PB1 Toucan   +  IE8


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I know I have commented on the HF2's balanced but I am still surprised how much better they sound. Right before I left for Micronesia I was going to sell them. But as I listened to them balanced I could hear that there was much more to be heard from them. Now with more burn in time on the PB1 and having listened to a variety of music from blues to classical, all I can say is that I am very glad I kept them. At this point I prefer them to my balanced HD650's, being more open and dynamic. They also present a more distinct and profound bass line to the music.
> 
> This is with lossless or WAV in my iRiver H140 with optical out to the MB-1, dual dac, dac (one dac per channel) feeding the PB-1.


 

 I also balanced my HF2 for the PB1.  I havent given it much headtime and i cant remember what it sounded like SE'd but i can say it sounds pretty darn good. but tehn again, i thougth they sounded pretty good b4.


----------



## AVU

i guess we each have our own definition of "portable."  The ibasso T3 or Pico Slim is about the limit for me, even the RSA Shadow I find a bit thick.  How you people manage with all this stuff I'll never know


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





avu said:


> i guess we each have our own definition of "portable."  The ibasso T3 or Pico Slim is about the limit for me, even the RSA Shadow I find a bit thick.  How you people manage with all this stuff I'll never know


 






 *He need something like this:*


----------



## Young Spade

@wagan: Very, very nice.


----------



## AVU

@mrproggie, what would be really funny is if that bag had like $20K of hifi audio gear in it and those speakers were genelecs or something with a sub inside.


----------



## jamato8

A shot of the balanced dac and amp with the balanced IC.


----------



## cooperpwc

jamato8, I am not in the market for this particular DAC/amp combo (currently anyway) but I have to say: that is incredibly sexy!
   
  Well... big and sexy!


----------



## audioheadfi

Any update on when the dac is coming out?  Im itching to buy the PB1 and really want to buy both at the same time if i can.


----------



## ztsen

what portable player available to feed this 2 toys, that's my concern.
   
   
  iphone/ipod -> Cypher Labs AlgoRhytm Solo -> Toucan -> PB1 = Portable???
   
  3 interconnect cables....gosh.....


----------



## jamato8

I use the optical out of the iRiver H120 or H140. Yes they are out of production but there are plenty around and it is easy to upgrade the hard drive to 80gb on the 120 and 120gb on the H140. I then use RockBox as the software and they work great.


----------



## audioheadfi

Just got an email from ibasso and boomslang is being released tomorrow


----------



## jamato8

Run time for the balanced dac is 24 hours. Not bad with all of that electronics.


----------



## volume

Would there be any audible differences with the complete rig compared to  a source driving Toucan.


----------



## jamato8

I would think if there was no difference then there wouldn't be much reason to design and build a balanced dac but time and reviews will tell.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





volume said:


> Would there be any audible differences with the complete rig compared to  a source driving Toucan.


 

 Below is an excerpt from an email that I recently received from iBasso when I asked them that same question:
   
  ...............................................................................snip................................................................
   
  When you are using the Boomslang with the Toucan, the difference that you can catch immediately is the soundstage. It is a very deep and wide soundstage.  As you can expect, the better separation, the detail, the deeper bass..
   
  ..............................................................................snip...................................................................


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Below is an excerpt from an email that I recently received from iBasso when I asked them that same question:
> 
> ...............................................................................snip................................................................
> 
> ...


 

 Is this in listening to Toucan in SE or balanced or either?


----------



## guitargeek

what about balanced input. I currently have a silver 3.5mm LOD in hand. Can I just use it to connect my iPod to the PB1 and then to my JH13s? Are there any interconnects for 3.5mm to balanced (for the PB1, I know nuts about the name of that connector, 6 pin XLR)?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

You would just plug the 3.5mm LOD to the back of the PB1 and then if you make an interconnect for the hirose plug (HR10(A)-7P-6P) -> whatever balanced connection you have on your JH13 it would be balanced output.  As far as hooking up your 3.5mm LOD to the balanced input, good luck with that one sir.


----------



## Young Spade

I am really tempted to get the Boomsland when it comes out.... I'm sure this was stated earlier but how much is this going to be?


----------



## debitsohn

$219 I think


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Indeed it is 219... plus shipping.  Interconnect to PB1 is $39, ordered mine... not sure why I need 3 interconnects but hey whatever (2 are hand made).


----------



## travisg

what source can i use with this setup


----------



## radiohead7

Can you make any headphones or IEMs balanced by adding a terminal or only certain pairs. I have a pair of DBA-02 coming and was wondering if those are worth putting a balanced terminal on if possible.


----------



## Townyj

Hmmm i was tempted with this until the stepdance came out.  GL to all who buy, will be good to hear/read some comments and comparisons.


----------



## debitsohn

Question. Sorry if its stupid. Can the Boomslang be connection to a rca only amp?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I believe you could indeed make a Hirose -> dual rca connector, but why bother getting a balanced dac if you are going to run it SE?  I'm not certain whether the - should be connected to the grounds or not for such a cable.  The r+ l+ and r ground / l ground should work?


----------



## mrarroyo

This combo should be very attractive for people with limited space on their desks of for those who travel a lot and use a laptop as their source. Should provide top sound, sure look forward to testing one.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





radiohead7 said:


> Can you make any headphones or IEMs balanced by adding a terminal or only certain pairs. I have a pair of DBA-02 coming and was wondering if those are worth putting a balanced terminal on if possible.


 
   
  Most IEMs and headphones with dual-entry cables can be balanced by simply reterminating with the appropriate adapter, in the case of the PB1, the Hirose male adapter.  The correct balanced wiring schematic as been posted several times.


----------



## Young Spade

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> This combo should be very attractive for people with limited space on their desks of for those who travel a lot and use a laptop as their source. Should provide top sound, sure look forward to testing one.


 

 It es for me. I'm restricted to desk space in my dorm room; bringing as high of a quality setup with me to the library would be great. I've been thinking about the DAC from day 1 but I don't think my finances are ready; that and I don't really need it lol.


----------



## jamato8

Again, using what I was going to sell, my HF2 balanced (which made all the difference), the sound just gets better and better. It appears to me that the PB1 really benefits from play time. The sound becomes more transparent and the highs gain more refinement. The bass, which started off as excellent, has more detail and control though I thought it was already fine. I look forward to using the balanced dac. 
   
   

   
   
  Dull silver finish for the balanced dac and amp.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Again, using what I was going to sell, my HF2 balanced (which made all the difference), the sound just gets better and better. It appears to me that the PB1 really benefits from play time. The sound becomes more transparent and the highs gain more refinement. The bass, which started off as excellent, has more detail and control though I thought it was already fine. I look forward to using the balanced dac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are my eyes playing tricks, or is the amp on top wider than the DAC on the bottom?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks, or is the amp on top wider than the DAC on the bottom?


 

 You have tricky eyes. :^)   The cases are the same size.


----------



## wolfen68

Two questions on the PB1/Boomslang:
   
  1.  They each obviously come with a charger.  Is it the same charger for both?
   
  2.  It sounds like it is possible to get SE output out of the Boomslang fed PB1 (in the interim) until the user has a balanced phone available?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

There seems to be no plug except a usb plug, where you could possibly charge the Boomslang from...
   
  I'm pretty sure you can still get SE output from the PB1 though.


----------



## wolfen68

Good point.  It looks like the Boomslang charges like the D10 with an AC adapter with a usb end.  The PB1 uses a regular charge port.  Therefore, the chargers are clearly different between the two.


----------



## ztsen

this color looks realy nice... if the cable can match too will be even better..  Hee Hee


  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Again, using what I was going to sell, my HF2 balanced (which made all the difference), the sound just gets better and better. It appears to me that the PB1 really benefits from play time. The sound becomes more transparent and the highs gain more refinement. The bass, which started off as excellent, has more detail and control though I thought it was already fine. I look forward to using the balanced dac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





ztsen said:


> this color looks realy nice... if the cable can match too will be even better..  Hee Hee


 
   
  yeah given the history of balanced connection deeply rooted in the recording studio, I would have much preferred a sheathed cable like in a black silicone tube.
   
  ..but at the same time, given the history of balanced audio around these woulds, I half expected iBasso to release a litz braided cable as well


----------



## debitsohn

D you think the DB1 N PB1 combo would do the T1 justice in balanced mode? I'm sure it will power it but will it make it shine...


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> D you think the DB1 N PB1 combo would do the T1 justice in balanced mode? I'm sure it will power it but will it make it shine...


 

 HiFlight seems to be powering everything with great results, and he has a pretty big array of phones.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I don't think he was questioning whether it could "power" it, I think he was asking whether or not it would be a good combo...  I'd rather not speculate on things I haven't used yet though (the DAC in particular).


----------



## muddyglass

does the battery drain less when using the toucan in singled ended mode versus balanced mode?
   
  i wonder why ibasso lists the battery life as "more than 20 hours" rather than set a fixed figure like they do for all their other amps.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





muddyglass said:


> does the battery drain less when using the toucan in singled ended mode versus balanced mode?
> 
> i wonder why ibasso lists the battery life as "more than 20 hours" rather than set a fixed figure like they do for all their other amps.


 

 There really can't be any fixed number with any amp. It depends upon the headphones or IEM's as well as the volume being used.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I believe it outputs to both SE and Balanced at all times, so I do not believe that will make a difference.  I have not tested the battery life to that extent though so I couldn't say for certain... just around 95% sure.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

While different hps might be quieter at the same setting the power used by the amp at said setting shouldn't change should it?
   
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There really can't be any fixed number with any amp. It depends upon the headphones or IEM's as well as the volume being used.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> While different hps might be quieter at the same setting the power used by the amp at said setting shouldn't change should it?


 
   
  The amount of power delivered by an amp depends primarily upon the impedance of the phones, not the setting of the volume knob. 
  As an example, an impedance of zero would be a direct short across the output and result in maximum current (power) being delivered, at least until something failed.  At the other extreme, an infinitely high impedance would result in no power being delivered through the phones. 
  This would be similar to turning up the volume with no phones connected.
   
  Of course in the case of the infinite impedance, the quiescent current of the amp would still eventually drain the battery.   Most phones fall somewhere between these two hypothetical extremes.  Volume is also influenced by the sensitivity as well as the impedance of the phones.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I guess so but people tend to use phones or speakers at a volume that they enjoy, therefore to say how long a certain amp will run on batteries is impossible except for an average. If you say 24 hours and someone gets 16 they figured the manufacture stretched the truth. If they get 30 they are really happy. So 20 or more to me is a safer bet.


----------



## Randius

Does anyone have the ALO Rx to make a comparison with the Toucan?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I realize the amount of power that gets through to the other end is dependent upon the impedance, but that doesn't mean the amp doesn't waste the same amount of battery getting that attempted load through does it?  I was not saying anything about the volume per se.  I realize it would be wildly different.  Not to mention sensitivity.
   
  What I am saying is, do lower impedance/high sensitivity phones make your batteries last longer because at the same setting the amp uses less power, or because your output is set low?  Because the way you state it, lower impedance hps unequivocally == more power burned by the amp.  I just want to know how does it affect the battery life...
   
  Having difficulty finding things about that specifically but;
  "*12.Q. How long do the batteries last on my BitHead?* A. Depending on the type of headphones that are used and volume levels, the BitHead can generally be powered for approximately 40+ hours on four high-quality AAA batteries. Headphones with lower impedance will last longer than headphones with very high impedance. We have heard some users get nearly 60 hours of battery life with very efficient headphones (such as ear canal earphones), while other listeners may only get 35-40hrs with very high impedance 300-Ohm+ headphones (typically larger audiophile designs).
 We recommend using the best, most robust AAA batteries money can buy for fully maximized sound quality performance!"

   
  I don't care how loud the headphones get, I mean specifically for the battery life of the PB1.  I am trying to understand here myself so don't hate me :O.  I suppose I could time it huh... but I wouldn't want to be without my PB1 for days.  Do the lower impedance headphones last longer because more power is not wasted regardless of volume or because they had to set the output higher on the bithead itself for higher impedance headphones?  Sorry if I am off topic.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> I realize the amount of power that gets through to the other end is dependent upon the impedance, but that doesn't mean the amp doesn't waste the same amount of battery getting that attempted load through does it?  I was not saying anything about the volume per se.  I realize it would be wildly different.  Not to mention sensitivity.
> 
> What I am saying is, do lower impedance/high sensitivity phones make your batteries last longer because at the same setting the amp uses less power, or because your output is set low?  Because the way you state it, lower impedance hps unequivocally == more power burned by the amp.  I just want to know how does it affect the battery life...
> 
> ...


 
   
  With sensitivities being equal, the low impedance phones will draw more current.    When large differences in sensitivities are introduced, things change and can become very unpredictable:   A low-impedance, very high sensitivity phone can draw less current than a high-impedance, low sensitivity phone.  
   
  With 2 variables in the equation, it is difficult, if not impossible to make any meaningful generalizations.


----------



## debitsohn

with boomslang... sounds more airy, soundstage seems bigger... cant say much as in clarity over my musiland yet.


----------



## jamato8

Also impedance changes with frequency. No phone is a true 32 ohm or 600 ohm. It varies with the frequency. Just like home speakers that can be 4 ohm but dip below 2 ohm, really sucking up power and if low sensitive speakers are involved, a 400 watt amp might be called for. My Klipsch speakers could drop in impedance but are so efficient that a good 5 watt amp is all that is needed for excellent sound.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I don't think I was able to ask what I was trying to properly so I will just test it myself,  sorry about that.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> I don't think I was able to ask what I was trying to properly so I will just test it myself,  sorry about that.


 

 I understand what you are asking but there are many variables in the equation. I would suspect at the same volume setting on the volume control that the battery life would be near the same, while not adjusting for volume levels to compensate for less sensitive phones.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I understand what you are asking but there are many variables in the equation. I would suspect at the same volume setting on the volume control that the battery life would be near the same, while not adjusting for volume levels to compensate for less sensitive phones.


 

 thats not true, if you just left the volume knob at the same spot, regardless of volume to two different, one low and one high impedance phone, the low impedance phone would drain the battery faster, because it would be drawing more current, and therefor using more power.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> thats not true, if you just left the volume knob at the same spot, regardless of volume to two different, one low and one high impedance phone, the low impedance phone would drain the battery faster, because it would be drawing more current, and therefor using more power.


 
  It would depend also upon the sensitivity of the phone, so that is not totally true. There, as I mentioned, are many variables. You could have a 32 ohm high sensitivity phone that would require little power or current to drive it well. At this point I back out because there are variables that aren't accounted for i.e., the actual phones to be used and then the impedance curve for those phones.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> It would depend also upon the sensitivity of the phone, so that is not totally true. There, as I mentioned, are many variables. You could have a 32 ohm high sensitivity phone that would require little power or current to drive it well. At this point I back out because there are variables that aren't accounted for i.e., the actual phones to be used and then the impedance curve for those phones.


 
  well yeah, but in your statement you included leaving the volume dial at the same spot, regardless of the volume at the headphone, so that removed the variable of sensitivity.


----------



## burgunder

I can't wait to get some impressions of the Boomslang DAC it's on my list as I'm pretty sure it will sound good and it has a nice form factor for desktop use as I have rather limited space so it will be difficult to have a fullsize DAC and a full size tubeamp for instance.


----------



## debitsohn

well if you include shipping it wasnt really the cheapest DAC. its double the price of my uDAC and musiland.  it sounds good. i havent done a/b yet and doubt i will.  it soundsn good. i have to see if it sounds good enough with my T1, if not ill sell both and get a full sized.  another note. they were suppose to send me silver but sent me black. no response from thme yet.


----------



## HiFlight

My Boomslang arrived today...3 days from China!  I am now listening to the following combination:   iRiver H120 SSD > optical out > Boomslang > Toucan > Re-cabled & balanced AKG K-340.  
   
  I am amazed at that such a small package can sound so good!     To my ears, it seems that the major benefit of the fully balanced system is remarkably stable and accurate imaging with more breadth and depth than I hear when listening to the balanced output with a SE input. 
   
  The K-340s are notoriously hard-to-drive headphones, but the Toucan powers them without apparent effort, even when playing selections with many high-impact transients. 
   
  Think desktop quality!
   
  Well-done, iBasso!


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> My Boomslang arrived today...3 days from China!  I am now listening to the following combination:   iRiver H120 SSD > optical out > Boomslang > Toucan > Re-cabled & balanced AKG K-340.
> 
> I am amazed at that such a small package can sound so good!     To my ears, it seems that the major benefit of the fully balanced system is remarkably stable and *accurate imaging with more breadth and depth* than I hear when listening to the balanced output with a SE input.
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1. got mine yesterday.  now if only my T1 would get here.


----------



## HiFlight

While putting my Boomslang/Toucan combo through its paces with all of my balanced phones, I decided to switch from the optical input to the USB from my computer..  I discovered that my Linux O.S. would not recognize the Boomslang.  I find that strange, as both my D4 and D10 work just fine with the same computer.  I also had a similar experience with the NuForce uDAC which was not recognized by my computer. 
   
  The USB input works just fine with my XP computer, so perhaps if any Boomslang owners have either Mac or Ubuntu operating systems, you might try the USB input and let me know the results.   I have contacted iBasso regarding this issue, but it would be nice to have additional information available for them to help sort this out. 
   
  I found that so far, of all my balanced phones, the best synergy with the fully-balanced Boomslang/Toucan combo via optical input is with my recabled Sony SA5000.   They sound unbelievably good, with bass that makes me think I picked up the wrong phones!


----------



## jamato8

Still waiting. Delivery does not come easy here in Pohnpei. Even the tracking stopped once the box left Japan. Ok, you guys have to keep posting so I can live vicariously through you. More impressions!!
   
  I see my package just hit Guam, slow. it is supposed to be a 2 or 3 day shipment but . . . . part of being isolated in the Pacific on one of the most remote islands in the world. Maybe they will send it by slingshot the rest of the way.


----------



## debitsohn

im trying not to touch my gain settings because knowing me, i will break the little knobs but could that be the issue? because with my t50p, it doesnt sound great.  sounded very good with my hf2 but those are shipped and gone  now waiting for my T1 that should be here tomorrow!


----------



## jamato8

The gain control switches are pretty sturdy. They are easy to change.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Well I got mine yesterday;  Haven't had a whole lot of opportunity to use it yet, as I was preoccupied with an external hard drive breaking from a fall off a coffee table onto carpet and then I was busy with a friend, but she is of little use comparing dacs and such.  Trying it at work now over usb.  I only have a pair of M50s here at the office, and maybe some horrible freebie iems but it sounds pretty good thus far.  It does indeed seem to have better imaging than my other source in the office, the mighty sansa clip .  My work pc's headphone out is some crap, noisiest connection ever.  I've only really had a few hours with it, will post more later.  I had my other friend try it with his SA5000s a little bit last night, but unfortunately he had to go relatively quickly and only got to listen to some Mahler that he had never heard before, so no real impressions there...
   
  I think it works at 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 192?  Does not work at 176.4 kHz.  (From my limited usage at home last night.)  I believe it can only convert usb -> spdif @ 16/32, 16/44.1 or 16/48 but does 16 to 24 bit (and up to 192kHz) with spdif.  Have not had a chance to compare them to each other yet though.
   
  It was detected over usb fine by my mac (snow leopard) here in the office HiFlight, also it works fine in windows 7.  I am actually using the mac for work currently, so I can't boot it into linux to test that for you at the moment.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> While putting my Boomslang/Toucan combo through its paces with all of my balanced phones, I decided to switch from the optical input to the USB from my computer..  I discovered that my Linux O.S. would not recognize the Boomslang.  I find that strange, as both my D4 and D10 work just fine with the same computer.  I also had a similar experience with the NuForce uDAC which was not recognized by my computer.
> 
> The USB input works just fine with my XP computer, so perhaps if any Boomslang owners have either Mac or Ubuntu operating systems, you might try the USB input and let me know the results.   I have contacted iBasso regarding this issue, but it would be nice to have additional information available for them to help sort this out.
> 
> I found that so far, of all my balanced phones, the best synergy with the fully-balanced Boomslang/Toucan combo via optical input is with my recabled Sony SA5000.   They sound unbelievably good, with bass that makes me think I picked up the wrong phones!


 

 After much more experimentation, I found that the USB port on my computer that worked fine with the D4 and D10 would not recognize my Boomslang, which was very strange, as the D10 and Boomslang circuitry are very similar.   I remembered that I once had a USB disk drive that would not work with this port, but would work with the ones on the rear of the computer, so I plugged the Boomslang USB cable into one of the rear ports and Voilla!!!    Using the rear ports solved the problem and the Boomslang now works just fine on my Linux OS. 
   
  While exchanging information with iBasso about the USB issue, I asked them if the scratching noise made by the Toucan volume control when rotating it was a known issue.  They replied that it was, and would be an easy fix but eliminating the noise would compromise the audio performance of the amplifier.   They, wisely in my opinion, chose to accept the noise artifact and  preserve the maximum performance of the amp.   It is important to note that the noise is only present when the volume control is rotated, but is totally silent when the control is motionless. 
   
  I continue to be impressed with the overall presentation of the Boomslang/Toucan balanced output.  Not only can it power nearly any headphone that one could imagine, but it also delivers this output with a very detailed, 3-dimensional and realistic soundstage. 
   
  IMO, the fully balanced Boomslang/Toucan combination has not only raised the bar as a portable balanced system, but it is also a very capable desktop component replacement.  For those lacking the space for a conventional DAC/Amplifier system, it is hard for me to imagine an alternative that can surpass this level of performance.


----------



## debitsohn

how about the HDP? its cheaper if added together.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> how about the HDP? its cheaper if added together.


 
   
  I don't believe the HDP offers fully-balanced operation.  As I have not personally had a chance to evaluate or compare the HDP to the iBasso, I really can't offer any opinions as to the quality of the HDP audio vs the iBasso combo.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I don't believe the HDP offers fully-balanced operation.  As I have not personally had a chance to evaluate or compare the HDP to the iBasso, I really can't offer any opinions as to the quality of the HDP audio vs the iBasso combo.


 

 yea its not balanced but its suppose to sound pretty darn good. im gonna get one just to see how it sounds against my combo.  then ill keep the one that i feel is better.  then i might get a tube amp and see which one i like better.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks to iBasso I have in my possession both the Boomslang DAC and the Toucan Amp as well as their interconnect. I have been feeding the combo music from a cheap DVD Player by Philips for about 20 hours and I honestly have not heard any harshness as reported by other users. I need to convert a few of my headphones to the iBasso balanced plug and will be doing so over the next month or so (HELP ME RON!), meanwhile I am using an Audio Technica ATH-ESW9 and with only 20 hours of burn-in the sound is very good. More to come but for now I leave you with some pictures.


----------



## jamato8

Hey, I got my balanced dac. This makes more of a difference than I thought. I guess in a way, listening to the balanced amp for some time really set the sound in my head. With the change of the balanced dac, there is more detail, transparency and as HiFlight put it, more 3D.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have both but now I need an iRiver H120 or H140. Looking for one in good condition, meanwhile using it at home with a Philips DVD player feeding the Boomslang via a coaxial cable. Bought an used Lune cable for the TF10 to convert it to balanced (hope Ron helps me do so). Man this is kind of exciting ... until the credit card bill shows up.


----------



## jamato8

I would try ebay, which is where I got all of mine. I would then upgrade to a 120gb on the H140 or the 80gb on the H120. Too bad the iRiver HXX is not longer made. They are, in my opinion, unbeatable. I am feeding the balanced dac right now a nice optical signal. But don't bring them here to Micronesia. One of my 140's is shedding the finish. It is so humid here that the black metallic finish is bubbling up and pealing off. 
   
  Who would have imagined just a short while ago a totally portable, on the go, balanced system! I know I had tossed the idea around for a few years but it took some resources to get it done. The new black powder case is very nice also. 
   
  I notice the midrange is more palpable and rich with the balanced dac.


----------



## HiFlight

There seems little doubt that the introduction of the Boomslang/Toucan will boost sales of the iRiver H120 and 140.  The optical output of the iRiver makes the  H120/140 > DB1 > PB1 combination about unbeatable for sound and size.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> There seems little doubt that the introduction of the Boomslang/Toucan will boost sales of the iRiver H120 and 140.  The optical output of the iRiver makes the  H120/140 > DB1 > PB1 combination about unbeatable for sound and size.


 

 There is also the upcoming D12


----------



## Racio

You guys are making me hanker for a Boomslang, but first, I need to get my hands on an iRiver H140 as well, since I'm "on-the-go" type of a listener, portables fits my lifestyle to a tee. Also hoping Cowon would finally release their much anticipated X7, it surely has been long overdue.
   
  On another note, I must say that the Toucan is driving my LCD-2 much better than I ever expected, they sound effortless thru its balanced o/p, whereas my Millett Hybrid seems to really struggle with complex passages.


----------



## cooperpwc

The Little Dot DP_1 is also going to have an optical out which will drive the Boomslang.


----------



## burgunder

Or one could use a netbook/Ipad etc.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> There seems little doubt that the introduction of the Boomslang/Toucan will boost sales of the iRiver H120 and 140.  The optical output of the iRiver makes the  H120/140 > DB1 > PB1 combination about unbeatable for sound and size.


 


 During the ongoing debates of what was better, a H1xx--->DAC vs. IMOD vs. HiFIMan, it always came down to the level of technology/quality offered by currently available external DAC's.  The H1xx is infinitely upgradeable which the DB1/PB1 seems to now be demonstrating.


----------



## Jalo

For Me, I am waiting to try the upcoming releases:

 1. Ipod/ipad/iphone-->>digital out to Cypher Lab's AlgoRhythm Solo-->>Coax s/pdif to Boomslag-->>balance to Toucan--> balance to headphone, OR,

 2. Ipod/Ipad/Iphone-->>digital out to Cypher Lab's AlgoRhythm Solo-->>Coax s/pdif to Boomslag-->>balance to SR71b-->Balance the headphone.

 It will be very interesting to see how the following sources compare:

 iRiver Hxxx w/ optical out Vs Imod Vs Hifiman Vs Ipod digital out to Cypher Lab's Solo


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I love my PB1 and DB1 so far, but I feel as though I should design and sell a shielded, dynamat lined fanny pack with compartments for you people who seem to think 4 metal boxes daisy chained to some headphones makes for a great portable setup.  Unless you just mean portable as in fairly easy to take to a friends, to work or on vacation and not "I stuff this in my pockets and rock out on the bus."


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> I love my PB1 and DB1 so far, but I feel as though I should design and sell a shielded, dynamat lined fanny pack with compartments for you people who seem to think 4 metal boxes daisy chained to some headphones makes for a great portable setup.  Unless you just mean portable as in fairly easy to take to a friends, to work or on vacation and not "I stuff this in my pockets and rock out on the bus."


 


 lol


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> I love my PB1 and DB1 so far, but I feel as though I should design and sell a shielded, dynamat lined fanny pack with compartments for you people who seem to think 4 metal boxes daisy chained to some headphones makes for a great portable setup.  Unless you just mean portable as in fairly easy to take to a friends, to work or on vacation and not "I stuff this in my pockets and rock out on the bus."


 

 There are three boxes. The source to the dac and then the amp. To me, it is pretty compact, especially considering what you hear and what is involved. For me it is easy to take around. I will post some images of my setup with the compact and tank like optical connector.


----------



## mrarroyo

Joe and Ron I have been looking in eBay for an H120/H140 but I always arrive late and I am not ready to pay over $150 including S&H. Meanwhile the netbook works or SE input. Sound wise I am very happy! Ron we need a mini meet!


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Joe and Ron I have been looking in eBay for an H120/H140 but I always arrive late and I am not ready to pay over $150 including S&H. Meanwhile the netbook works or SE input. Sound wise I am very happy! Ron we need a mini meet!


 

 In general, you are going to have to pay more than 150 for a H140. It is worth it and you are missing out on a lot, IMO, by not having one. You may be able to pick up an H120 for 150 or so. With that one you can get a 80gb HD. It comes with a 20gb drive.


----------



## airwax

Anybody tried the Toucan with the HD600? I'm guessing from the picture on Ibasso's site, that it could drive those pretty well. Any impressions?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Anybody tried the Toucan with the HD600? I'm guessing from the picture on Ibasso's site, that it could drive those pretty well. Any impressions?





   
   
   
  I don't have the 600's but I have the HD650's balanced and it drives them with ease. The sound is full, detailed and open. On loud passages demanding both bass quality and dimension the amp holds up beautifully. I haven't enjoyed the 650's a great deal but with them balanced, they really come to life.


----------



## Fantoon

I guess you enjoy this balanced amp in a balanced setup more than the maxxed fi.Q in a SE setup?
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I don't have the 600's but I have the HD650's balanced and it drives them with ease. The sound is full, detailed and open. On loud passages demanding both bass quality and dimension the amp holds up beautifully. I haven't enjoyed the 650's a great deal but with them balanced, they really come to life.


----------



## jamato8

The fi.Q is very special and in the maxxed version I have with Black Gates, the sound is also very special. I haven't listened to it for a while so will have to break it out. I have it here with me in Micronesia, that is how much I think of it. The balanced amp/dac though is excellent and has more power than needed, which means there is plenty of headroom.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> There are three boxes. The source to the dac and then the amp. To me, it is pretty compact, especially considering what you hear and what is involved. For me it is easy to take around. I will post some images of my setup with the compact and tank like optical connector.


 
   
  The post immediately before my last was most certainly talking about 4 boxes.  Even with 3 I wouldn't feel comfortable with the h120 or h140, a db1, a pb1, my phone, wallet and keys in my pockets.  That is just never going to happen.  Maybe if I had some kind of carrying case or backpack or something...  at that point I'd maybe rather just use a laptop.


----------



## warp08

Nice pics. I'm still waiting for my TWag IEM replacement cable and IC (didn't order the iBasso IC) and the dual-XLR to 6-pin balanced TWag adapter from Craig. I'll post a review when they arrive. 





mrarroyo said:


> Thanks to iBasso I have in my possession both the Boomslang DAC and the Toucan Amp as well as their interconnect. I have been feeding the combo music from a cheap DVD Player by Philips for about 20 hours and I honestly have not heard any harshness as reported by other users. I need to convert a few of my headphones to the iBasso balanced plug and will be doing so over the next month or so (HELP ME RON!), meanwhile I am using an Audio Technica ATH-ESW9 and with only 20 hours of burn-in the sound is very good. More to come but for now I leave you with some pictures.


----------



## lunaticpuma

Can anyone here do a comparison of the Toucan vs. the Little Dot MKIII?  I'm considering the either to drive some HD650's.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> In general, you are going to have to pay more than 150 for a H140. It is worth it and you are missing out on a lot, IMO, by not having one. You may be able to pick up an H120 for 150 or so. With that one you can get a 80gb HD. It comes with a 20gb drive.


 

 I believe I have struck a deal for an H120. Would the 80GB HD I took out of an iPod 5.5 Gen work with the H120? Thanks.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Anybody tried the Toucan with the HD600? I'm guessing from the picture on Ibasso's site, that it could drive those pretty well. Any impressions?


 

 I have an Senn HD580 and although not balanced the Toucan drives it very effectively. I should mention I listen at low volumes (64-68dB) and I had the volume on the Toucan between 9:30 o'clock and 10:30 o'clock depending on the song being played. The gain on the Toucan is set at low (+6 dB) and the source was a Philips DVD Player via coaxial player to the Boomslang DAC. Hope this information helps.


----------



## radiohead7

Toucan Vs Meier Audio Stepdance. I wanted to know if anyone could offer there input on that.


----------



## jamato8

I have about 75 hours or so on the balanced dac now. At first it sounded excellent and then closed in after a few hours. It has now opened up again and has the clarity and openness that I earlier noted. There are a few electrolytics to be formed so I will be curious if others hear this or it is all good right from the start for them.


----------



## nsx_23

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I believe I have struck a deal for an H120. Would the 80GB HD I took out of an iPod 5.5 Gen work with the H120? Thanks.


 

 Don't think so since the iPod HDs dont' have the same connection as the H120 HDs.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





nsx_23 said:


> Don't think so since the iPod HDs dont' have the same connection as the H120 HDs.


 

 Even the ones that do won't work do to different coding. Apple makes the HD's "theirs".


----------



## muddyglass

Quote: 





airwax said:


> Anybody tried the Toucan with the HD600? I'm guessing from the picture on Ibasso's site, that it could drive those pretty well. Any impressions?


 


 i'm using the toucan with a pair of balanced hd600 cans. the toucan has more than enough juice for the hd600. the volume knob is only at 9 pm to 9:30 pm for a comfortable volume for me. i don't detect any distortion whatsoever. the details and imaging are the best that i've heard out of the hd600 thus far. the improvement in the treble in particular stands out. previously i ran the hd600 out of the ibasso d2+ boa and the sound through the boa was a little underpowered, though still quite enjoyable. the toucan seems to have really opened up the hd600.


----------



## muddyglass

has anyone tried the toucan with the akg k702? those are notoriously difficult to drive. i'm very curious as to how well the toucan does with the k702. i've heard that the k702's huge soundstage depends on adequate amping and would like to know in particular how the soundstage fares. thanks.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I believe I have struck a deal for an H120. Would the 80GB HD I took out of an iPod 5.5 Gen work with the H120? Thanks.


 


 As Jamato noted, Apple drives are a PITA...and should be avoided.  I believe you would also need the Korean "libmart" adapter to convert the ZIF to an IDE interface.  Those can be found on the Mistic forum for around $35.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> As Jamato noted, Apple drives are a PITA...and should be avoided.  I believe you would also need the Korean "libmart" adapter to convert the ZIF to an IDE interface.  Those can be found on the Mistic forum for around $35.


 
  Wow, they are 35 now? I got mine for around 18 but then there isn't anything else on the market that works as well and once bought, it can be used over and over.


----------



## debitsohn

i did a short a/b listening session with the HDP vs the ibasso combo.  both using the USB to single ended t50p.
  HDP bought used. seems like low hours.
  ibasso mine. low hours.
   
  ibasso pros:
  better bass impact
  more dynamic, fun sounding
  brighter
  full sound
  better clarity
  option for balanced
   
  ibasso cons:
  two separate units
  cant be considered neutral vs the HDP
  slightly inferior build quality
   
  it really depends on the headphones and the person's personal sound signature preference.  the ibasso fits my signature better. i dont havve any other headphoen at the moment besides the T1 and i dont have a single ended adapter yet. its in the mail. 
   
  HDP: build quality feels absolutely awesome.  decent weight to it, looks great, and works well.  the sound is more neutral. bass is good but less impact than the ibasso. overall the sound sounds balanced. 
   
  overall, i dont feel the HDP performs as an amp above its price point as others may think.  not that i have a ton of experience or anything but i think it was just decent. for 449$ new its a nice 2 in 1 option but its not the signature i want.  but if i was on a budget and couldnt afford the ibasso combo, this would probably be the unit i would go for. *disclaimer: i havent tried many of the dac/amp combos like the pico, d10, etc.
   
  if i could keep one, id keep the ibasso hands down.  im building my full sized system so i have to consider selling the ibasso combo even tho i dont want to.
   
  these are my humble opinions.


----------



## jamato8

I think you need more time on the iBasso rig. It smooth out and IMO, the sound changes some. Whether it is neutral to your ear at that point is up to you but I do find the highs become more refined and the sound, in general opens up.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I think you need more time on the iBasso rig. It smooth out and IMO, the sound changes some. Whether it is neutral to your ear at that point is up to you but I do find the highs become more refined and the sound, in general opens up.


 


 I didnt mean it was too bright. i love the sound. i just meant to me, i think its a lil brighter than neutral and that i think the HDP is a little more neutral.... or maybe the HDP is a little dark?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> I didnt mean it was too bright. i love the sound. i just meant to me, i think its a lil brighter than neutral and that i think the HDP is a little more neutral.... or maybe the HDP is a little dark?


 
   
  I wasn't reflecting on what you said about being bright, I just have noticed that there is a smoothing out of the highs and and a gradual opening of the sound. Please continue with any impressions you have. The comparisons are interesting.


----------



## guitargeek

is there really significant improvement if i use the ibasso toucan itself with my DAP vs using the toucan and the boomslang together?


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





guitargeek said:


> is there really significant improvement if i use the ibasso toucan itself with my DAP vs using the toucan and the boomslang together?


 

 yes. the boomslang is a dac it will do a better job than whatever dac is in your DAP but keep in mind, its another box. so youll have the DAP, amp, dac.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i did a short a/b listening session with the HDP vs the ibasso combo.  both using the USB to single ended t50p.
> HDP bought used. seems like low hours.
> ibasso mine. low hours.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Thanks so much for sharing - your opinions are very valuable!  I'm quite surprised to hear it beat the HDP.  I've never heard the HDP, but I assumed that a desktop unit's power supply would make any comparison moot.  BTW - you don't have to try the Pico or D10.  I've already heard a maxxed-out d4, which is better than either the Pico or the D10, and it wasn't as good as the Audio-Gd Sparrow.  But if you decide to sell the Toucan/Boomslang, let me know - I'd like to try it against my Sparrow to see how it stacks up!  You are or are not running it balanced to the T50s?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i did a short a/b listening session with the HDP vs the ibasso combo.  both using the USB to single ended t50p.
> HDP bought used. seems like low hours.
> ibasso mine. low hours.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wait so this is toucan SE vs HDP SE?
   
  That is... interesting.  Again only with the 1 headphone though...


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> Wait so this is toucan SE vs HDP SE?
> 
> That is... interesting.  Again only with the 1 headphone though...


 

 toucan boomslang combo SE'd
  again yea the only other headphone i had was the balanced T1 and that wouldnt be fair.
  i think the ibasso combo gets less credit because its two small units that are 200$. size wise its almost as big as the HDP if put side by side and all in all is more expensive than the HDP when all is said and done (interconnect + 2 units + shippping)
  but yea, these are just my thoughts.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Fair enough, I just wasn't expecting it to win with single ended output.  I've read the amp is good in the HDP but the dac is just okay, have you tried comparing just the amp parts using the SE inputs of each?  You don't have to do anything to accommodate me though.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> Fair enough, I just wasn't expecting it to win with single ended output.  I've read the amp is good in the HDP but the dac is just okay, have you tried comparing just the amp parts using the SE inputs of each?  You don't have to do anything to accommodate me though.


 


 its all packaged up to be sold but i might try taking it out again. also keep in mind, i have no idea how many or how little hours are on the unit.  so if burn in is really as important as some ppl say, the sound could change i suppose.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yeah, no worries... just if you are curious yourself maybe.  The only difference in price is the shipping and interconnect though no? ( && recabling your headphones, but I've become OCD and do that regardless.)  Not a massive difference in price though.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> Yeah, no worries... just if you are curious yourself maybe.  The only difference in price is the shipping and interconnect though no? ( && recabling your headphones, but I've become OCD and do that regardless.)  Not a massive difference in price though.


 


 not at all, but i think ppl view the HDP as overall a better unit than the ibasso combo can be.  i just want ppl to realize that theyre pretty much even in many aspects and even though the HDP might have better reviews, i think the ibasso does a better job (for my music tastes and headphone) i may open it up again and check it out... if it doesnt sell.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks guys (jamato8, wolfen68, and nsx_33). Once I receive the iRiver I will start looking for a larger HD and possibly rockboxing it.
   
  The Boomslang and Toucan have about 165 hours of burn-in and have settled down to a very well define presentation. Bass is tight, impactful, deep, and very well define. The highs are crystal clear and the soundstage is very believable (life like). These comments are with SE cans like the UE TripleFi 10, Westone 10, HiFiMAN RE-252, and ATH-ESW9.


----------



## jamato8

I have started using my Ultrasone Ed. 9 again. Wow what bass quality with the balanced amp and dac. I also hear with the 9's so much spatial detail. Truly enjoyable. I never thought I would balance the Ed. 9, I am glad I decided to.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Thanks guys (jamato8, wolfen68, and nsx_33). Once I receive the iRiver I will start looking for a larger HD and possibly rockboxing it.
> 
> The Boomslang and Toucan have about 165 hours of burn-in and have settled down to a very well define presentation. Bass is tight, impactful, deep, and very well define. The highs are crystal clear and the soundstage is very believable (life like). These comments are with SE cans like the UE TripleFi 10, Westone 10, HiFiMAN RE-252, and ATH-ESW9.


 

 Miguel...
  Wait until you hear them balanced!   Also, Rockbox should be a definite, not a possiblity for the H120!  Far superior to the stock software. 
  Ron


----------



## mrarroyo

Ron, I had an H120 that was Rockboxed by the previous owner and the one I am getting is also Rockboxed as per its current owner. I am confused when you say it is not possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do you mean?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Ron, I had an H120 that was Rockboxed by the previous owner and the one I am getting is also Rockboxed as per its current owner. I am confused when you say it is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I didn't mean it was not possible to Rockbox the H120, I was just responding to your statement that you might possibly be Rockboxing it. 
   
  What I meant was that it should not be a possibility, but a definite "do it!" 
   
  Ron


----------



## mrarroyo

Got it! Ron, I know you had installed a 32GB CF card in one of your iRivers. Have you installed an 80 GB HD in one?


----------



## mrarroyo

Today I used the Toucan fed from a 5.5 iPod using an ALO "Six Shooter" line out doc and a Westone 2 and also an RE-252. So far as you can imagine single ended since the cable for the UE TripleFi 10 has not arrived. I know the RE-252 quite well since it has been one of my primary iem's for about a year, I have had the Westone 2 for about a month and have not spent as much time with it as I should have. Regardless the level of detail the Toucan renders is uncanny, the clarity easily surpasses that of many other amps and I can only imagine how it can sound when fed and used in a balanced configuration.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Got it! Ron, I know you had installed a 32GB CF card in one of your iRivers. Have you installed an 80 GB HD in one?


 
   
  I installed a 32gb CF card in both of my H120s, but didn't make any changes to my H140, as I really don't need any more disk capacity, and I much prefer the SSD to the hard drive.  Battery life is extended and disk access is almost immediate.  The player is also significantly lighter. 
   
  With quality recordings from the H120/140 optical output, the DP1/PB1 continues to amaze me with the sound quality and the very dimensional soundstage.  Who would have ever thought that it would be possible to have a fully-balanced reference-grade system that one can hold in the hand!
   
  Ron


----------



## airwax

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I installed a 32gb CF card in both of my H120s, but didn't make any changes to my H140, as I really don't need any more disk capacity, and I much prefer the SSD to the hard drive.  Battery life is extended and disk access is almost immediate.  The player is also significantly lighter.
> 
> With quality recordings from the H120/140 optical output, the DP1/PB1 continues to amaze me with the sound quality and the very dimensional soundstage.  Who would have ever thought that it would be possible to have a fully-balanced reference-grade system that one can hold in the hand!
> 
> Ron


 

 All this praise makes me want to have them more. I feel sad.


----------



## pekingduck

A review from headfonia.. http://www.headfonia.com/ibasso-pb1-toucan-unboxing/


----------



## cooperpwc

I woukd describe it as more of a drive-by than a review.


----------



## wuwhere

That's why I like to roll opamps.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Got it! Ron, I know you had installed a 32GB CF card in one of your iRivers. Have you installed an 80 GB HD in one?


 

 128gB CF cards have been coming out from different manufacturers. They are still very expensive. The good news is they are steadily dropping in prices,
  the same with 64gB SDXC cards. Photofast is coming out with a 64gB SDXC-to-CF adapter.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> 128gB CF cards have been coming out from different manufacturers. They are still very expensive. The good news is they are steadily dropping in prices,
> the same with 64gB SDXC cards. Photofast is coming out with a 64gB SDXC-to-CF adapter.


 
  Hmmmm....I wonder if they will be compatible with the H120 HD socket?   Would be an expensive experiment if it did not, but would be great if it did!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Hmmmm....I wonder if they will be compatible with the H120 HD socket?   Would be an expensive experiment if it did not, but would be great if it did!


 

 The Photofast is an SDHC & SDXC to CF adapter. I will get one as soon as they are available (supposedly this month or next, for just an adapter a little pricey at $35msrp) to try with a 32gB SDHC first.


----------



## mrarroyo

Well since I ma somewhat of a tight wad I ordered an 80 GB HD, adapter (ZIF ot IDE), and a new 2200 mAh battery to upgrade the H120 I should receive next week. Trying to get an H140 next.


----------



## SpudHarris

Gents, I've been lurking for a little while and think I may well push the button on the Toucan but need a little advice if you don't mind.
   
  My source would be lossless tunes via an ALO 240gb imod. Is there benefit in getting the Boomslang also? So imod >> Boomslang >> Toucan.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> Gents, I've been lurking for a little while and think I may well push the button on the Toucan but need a little advice if you don't mind.
> 
> My source would be lossless tunes via an ALO 240gb imod. Is there benefit in getting the Boomslang also? So imod >> Boomslang >> Toucan.


 

 The only way to use the Boomsland is by coax, optical or the USB input. If you use a USB from your computer then you could have a fully balanced system. With the imod, would wouldn't have an input for the balanced dac.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The only way to use the Boomsland is by coax, optical or the USB input. If you use a USB from your computer then you could have a fully balanced system. With the imod, would wouldn't have an input for the balanced dac.


 

 So how is Cypher Labs extracting digital from Apple USB to Solo USB?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> So how is Cypher Labs extracting digital from Apple USB to Solo USB?


 

 I guess through modification, which can be done to any dac but it often isn't cheap or easy, as is the iRiver. It would be great to find out. Maybe you could inquire. It would be great to know!
   
  I have converted optical out to digital coaxal out and worked from the dac before but that was modification, not a straight out from the source that was already available. 
   
  edit: I remember now that you can buy a license agreement from Apple and get to the digital signal but the license is fairly expensive. Wadia has done this with their home dock device. It came out a couple of years ago. 
   
  Ok, I read about the product you mentioned. It isn't available, with a possible Fall release and it appears to use the deciphering from Apple. It also is fairly expensive and already has the dac built in so I am not sure how you would use that with the balanced Boomslang dac and the output from their dac is single ended. It would work with the Toucan but not the Boomslang as the output of the Cypher Labs unit is SE but if coaxal, then you would have an iPod to the Cypher Labs to the Boomslang to the Toucan.


----------



## wuwhere

Its fairly easy to mod the iHP-120/140 for coax out. I plan on doing it to one of my 120. And from those who did it, they claim it sounds better than the optical.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I have done it with other units, not the iRiver. If you do please post some images. That would be great! I would like to have one of my iRivers with coax out.


----------



## wuwhere

Look for abyrvalg's post:  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497818/poll-who-uses-an-iriver-h1x0-with-digital-out#post_6724943


----------



## jamato8

Thank you very much for the link. I am glad I brought my temp control soldering station with me. I just got a nice magnifier and light so i should be ready to go. I have some very hard to get optical and coax out pcb mount Sharp brand. I will check size.  It is nice they have the circuit already in place as I had to make up the circuit before to convert form optical to coax.


----------



## wuwhere

Can't wait for your impressions.


----------



## jamato8

Oh, all you have to do is get rid of the line out connection and wire for coax out at that point and you can use the same socket. I never use the line out function. You could cut the trace on the line out and just solder digital signal to the pad and use the tip connection of the TRS. I think I have 6 iRivers with me so I will convert one or two of the. 
   
  The only thing is I don't have a quality RCA with me. I don't like using RCA's for digital anyway but will still make up a mini to RCA IC. I don't like RCA's anyway, not even in regular audio. They are an abortion. On my home system, that I haven't seen now for a few years since traveling all the time, I made my own connectors of pure dead soft silver and of the gauge I wanted. In a digital cable it has actually been shown that a length of around 2 or 3 feet is better than shorter due to reflections but this will be a connector of about 1 inch or so. And then there is impedance. . .


----------



## wuwhere

Impedance mismatch and reflections are going to be the main issues to minimize.


----------



## Xan7hos

Just ordered the PB1 toucan...will be pairing it with my RE0 (single ended..might consider balancing it) as well as my HE-5.


----------



## guitargeek

i have a ipod nano 4G. was planning to get the protector to pair it with my JH13 but now I am considering the toucan. I have no intention of getting the boomslang as I am not much of an extreme audiophile but I do want my music to sound nice. Is it wiser to go with the toucan or protector for my case?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





guitargeek said:


> i have a ipod nano 4G. was planning to get the protector to pair it with my JH13 but now I am considering the toucan. I have no intention of getting the boomslang as I am not much of an extreme audiophile but I do want my music to sound nice. Is it wiser to go with the toucan or protector for my case?


 

 FWIW, after receiving my Toucan, I sold my Protector and haven't looked back.


----------



## paulybatz

THAT SAYS A LOT RIGHT THERE!!!
   
  LOVE MY SET, LISTENING RIGHT NOW...just cannot be beat, a bargain!
  
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> FWIW, after receiving my Toucan, I sold my Protector and haven't looked back.


----------



## guitargeek

hiflight said:


> FWIW, after receiving my Toucan, I sold my Protector and haven't looked back.







 so the toucan itself beats the protector? ok got it! thanks for the enlightenment! save me quite an amount too!


----------



## jamato8

I have listening now to the Toucan for the first time in SE. I am amazed how good it sounds. This with with the Boomslang up stream and while the sound is a little different and possibly a little closer, I would have to say I like both the balanced and single ended just about as much. This is with the Ultrasone Ed. 9.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> The gain is zero with single ended but when balanced is used it goes to 6db. I find I can use 15db of gain with the JH13's fine.


 

 Jamato8, can you tell me whether there's any channel imbalance at the bottom?  I'm sorry, it's just that I've only had amps with gains of +0 or +3, and even with those, I rarely get over 9 o'clock with my music very loud, so I'm having trouble understanding how I'd even be able to control the volume at +6 or +15db.  Wouldn't it go from off to EAR BLASTINGLY LOUD without anything in between?  
   
  Maybe I don't understand how gain is related to volume and someone else can help me understand.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





avu said:


> Jamato8, can you tell me whether there's any channel imbalance at the bottom?  I'm sorry, it's just that I've only had amps with gains of +0 or +3, and even with those, I rarely get over 9 o'clock with my music very loud, so I'm having trouble understanding how I'd even be able to control the volume at +6 or +15db.  Wouldn't it go from off to EAR BLASTINGLY LOUD without anything in between?
> 
> Maybe I don't understand how gain is related to volume and someone else can help me understand.


 

 The gain figure represents the maximum gain amplification. The issue then is how much useful swing downwards does an amp have before the SQ deteriorates because of the issue you referenced with analogue pots.
   
  In other words, two different amps with the same stated gain factor may have very different useful minimum gains.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have listening now to the Toucan for the first time in SE. I am amazed how good it sounds. This with with the Boomslang up stream and while the sound is a little different and possibly a little closer, I would have to say I like both the balanced and single ended just about as much. This is with the Ultrasone Ed. 9.


 


 Comments like these make me wonder how the PB1's performance compares to other quality portables when used in SE mode.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





avu said:


> Jamato8, can you tell me whether there's any channel imbalance at the bottom?  I'm sorry, it's just that I've only had amps with gains of +0 or +3, and even with those, I rarely get over 9 o'clock with my music very loud, so I'm having trouble understanding how I'd even be able to control the volume at +6 or +15db.  Wouldn't it go from off to EAR BLASTINGLY LOUD without anything in between?
> 
> Maybe I don't understand how gain is related to volume and someone else can help me understand.


 
  With the gain set to +6 and using my ES3X IEMs, I am working near the bottom of the volume pots range, but I have noticed no imbalance at all on mine.  I understand that channel imbalance is something that iBasso wanted to address when designing the Toucan.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I too am unable to notice an imbalance, but I can't guarantee that there isn't one.  While it may rise in volume quite quickly it does not jump from off to extremely loud in one step for me at all at +15db.  That said, for a lot of my headphones I wouldn't ever take it above 8 or 9 o'clock in +15.  I do think jamato is a little crazy on the jh13s but hey, my friend was cranking it way up with some jh16s as well and his ear drums still seem to be intact.  I had my headphones plugged into the SE output at the time and I have no idea how he can still hear anything at all.


----------



## jamato8

I don't find any imbalance at all. I know that iBasso ordered the pots special and that the ones they requested aren't available unless custom ordered in large volumes but even with that they rejected over 50 percent. Such is the nature of the beast. 
   
  I like to preserve my hearing so seldom listen at high volumes. I still retain my high frequency range but I read of teenagers who have already lost it due to the high volumes with the ear buds. 
   
  edit: I listened at the lowest possible volume, for me, and thought the right was slightly louder but realized the music was louder on that side (lol). As I slowly increased the volume, everything stayed in place form right to left so no imbalance on mine at all, very impressive and not easy on analog volume controls, especially one for a balanced system.


----------



## rhw

I can not recognize any imbalance on the Toucan (neither on the D10) in the range from zero to 9 o'clock......


----------



## warp08

No imbalance here either.  Got my combo yesterday and burning it in using my iPad and TWagged JH13s in S/E mode for now, but initial impressions are truly amazing.  According to iBasso, there should be a big improvement in balanced mode, but I haven't received my 6-pin terminated custom TWag cable yet.  
   
  Will write up a review later, when things settled down a bit.


----------



## AVU

This is a question I had, and maybe no one here can answer, as you all seem to have either super nice desktop rigs, or all portables, but here goes:

 

Can anyone compare (or guess, but I'd like a real detailed A to B comparison) of the Toucan/Boomslang combo against a home amp + dac unit (either together or separates) of similar price?  (Balanced or not)  

   

Just wondering how this would stack up to something like the Audio-Gd Sparrow or Fun, to the Matrix-mini-i (balanced), the Audinst HUD-mx, Yulong D100, NuForce HDP, and so forth, all of which are the same price or cheaper, though obviously not as portable.  

   

Most all of the comparisons on this site are home to home or portable to portable, which makes sense, since most people agree that home equipment is better but, duh, not portable, and many people want both.  But with a portable so exceptionally well made, not to mention powerful, as the Boomslang/Toucan, I would imagine it would now be OUTperforming some of the lower priced desktop Dac/Amp combinations, despite their ability to draw current from the wall.  

   

   

Does anyone happen to own any of these amps that could compare?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i did a short a/b listening session with the HDP vs the ibasso combo.  both using the USB to single ended t50p.
> HDP bought used. seems like low hours.
> ibasso mine. low hours.
> 
> ...


 

 back a few pages... I have not heard the HDP myself.


----------



## AVU

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> back a few pages... I have not heard the HDP myself.


 
   
  Thanks for reposting this - I had missed it.  Anyone else?  I'm not trying to knock anyone's gear of choice, I'm just curious about the iBasso as a possible low-cost desktop replacement, since it would be easier to bring to and from work for me.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I have been comparing it to a friends Corda Arietta and a Protector... maybe I will post some comments later after work.  I need some more time with them.


----------



## jamato8

Images of the iRiver, which is taking a beating here in 95 to 100 percent humidity (the paint was in perfect conditon) and the connections used for the Toucan and Boomslang. 
   

   

   

   

   
  The optical connector I made from a right angle toslink and a right angle mini. they were cut as can be seen and glued together. I have 2 or 3 of these I made. They are tank strong and very compact. No worries of the optical cable getting bent or ruined. Everything is velcroed together and the setup works great. Lossless or WAV files and plenty of good listening. 
   
  As soon as I have time I am going to convert one of my iRivers to coax out for the digital. I look forward to comparing this to the optical out.


----------



## muddyglass

that optical-mini connector is beautiful! i might steal that design in the future!


----------



## jamato8

You have to look over the connector to judge where to cut it. I use a fine hacksaw blade. Also, internal, there is a small brass tube that you will get rid of but this tube is perfect for matching up the internal optical cable so when closed, the to optical ends will be matched up perfectly. I used super glue to cement the two sections and used a rubber band to hold them together for an hour or so.


----------



## wagen




----------



## jamato8

Very nice. What cable is that for the IEM's and the dac and amp? 
   
  If you can try to find the toggle remote. It is very difficult to find but works much better than the stock remote. It was made for the later iRiver. I liked it so much I bought a back up. They come up from time to time on ebay. I got both of mine as NOS.


----------



## Young Spade

I think that's a custom balanced cable he made for the IE8s, I like it


----------



## mrarroyo

jamato you are so far ahead it is not even funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have ordered the short optical from Sys Concept Inc and I am in conversations with HiFlight to re-terminate a Lune Silver cable to Hirose. More to come, cheers!


----------



## jamato8

I changed over one of my iRiver H140's to coax out. It sounds very promising. I like what I hear so far. 
   
  I went the route of using the input socket, therefore preserving the optical input so the iRiver can use either coax output from the former input socket (which I never used) or optical output. With the coax you have to have the optical turned on or there is no signal to the coax. The modification isn't difficult but takes a little thinking as you progress. Now to make a nice digital cable for the work as I am using an off the shelf cheapo that came with a cheap camera.


----------



## audioheadfi

Quote: 





young spade said:


> I think that's a custom balanced cable he made for the IE8s, I like it


 

 Yeah thats a nice cable for the IE8's.
   
  Be great if I knew how to make one or who makes them.


----------



## wagen

My IE8 balanced cable is my DIY.


----------



## hvu

Wow, that cable looks very nice. I am about to make my own cable for the PB1 would a 22g wire work?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Wow, that cable looks very nice. I am about to make my own cable for the PB1 would a 22g wire work?


 
   
   
  22 gauge wires should still fit inside each of the Hirose hollow pins.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I can confirm that 22 AWG will fit the hirose pins but I wouldn't go any thicker than that.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I changed over one of my iRiver H140's to coax out. It sounds very promising. I like what I hear so far.
> 
> I went the route of using the input socket, therefore preserving the optical input so the iRiver can use either coax output from the former input socket (which I never used) or optical output. With the coax you have to have the optical turned on or there is no signal to the coax. The modification isn't difficult but takes a little thinking as you progress. Now to make a nice digital cable for the work as I am using an off the shelf cheapo that came with a cheap camera.


 

 I wish there was somewhere/somebody that we could send an H140 to and upgrade the hard disk, battery and give it both optical and coax out like yours.  I also never use the optical input or analog input on the H140, and could give that up for coax out.  
   
  Right now I'm using my HM-801 instead of the H140, with 24/96 music and using the line out.  In my bedside rig that's feeding a highly modified Stax SR-001 Mk2.  Before that I used to use the H140 > HR Micro DAC or D10 as source in my bedside rig.  So, upgrades are not a high priority for the iRiver just yet.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, going to 120gb HD and changing out the battery when needed is nice. The iRiver has proved to be a very durable and useable source. Now with optical and coax out, it is a mini package of many uses. 
   
  The coax out is different sounding. I need more time, it sound is rounder, or more analog and possibly more detail but I really need to do direct comparisons and make a good digital cable for the setup. Right now the digital cable is a real compromise but the sound even with that is still excellent. 
   
  edit: I am listening to "Out West" Lucinda Williams and the dynamics now will scare the hell out of you, well me anyway. :^) Wow. . . There is such clarity to the control and transparency. I still look forward to making a "quality" digital cable. While I know a longer cable of a few feet works better, due to reflections, this one will be about 4cm, as for me, that is reasonable for a portable though a long one might be interesting to compare to. Some say bits are bits but it is what happens to those bits in transit that can affect the sound at the other end. Hey, it's all good.


----------



## wuwhere

Good stuff jam. I'll probably do my iHP-120 coax mod this weekend.


----------



## wuwhere

Good stuff jam. I'll probably do my iHP-120 coax mod this weekend.


----------



## wuwhere

oops! double post.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Good stuff jam. I'll probably do my iHP-120 coax mod this weekend.


 


 wuwhere or Jamato....would either of you mind snapping and posting a pic of the internals of your completed coax mod?  I recall hearing about this and where the spdif_tx point is, but have never seen the actual alteration.


----------



## rhw

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> edit: I am listening to "Out West" Lucinda Williams and the dynamics now will scare the hell out of you, well me anyway. :^) Wow. . . There is such clarity to the control and transparency. I still look forward to making a "quality" digital cable. While I know a longer cable of a few feet works better, due to reflections, this one will be about 4cm, as for me, that is reasonable for a portable though a long one might be interesting to compare to. Some say bits are bits but it is what happens to those bits in transit that can affect the sound at the other end. Hey, it's all good.


 

 Hello,
  why not use some adapters, i.e cinch/RCA to cinch/RCA + some angled adapters?
  I use something like this to connect an USB/SPIF interface to a DAC.
  (A little adapter chain: RCA plug - BNC socket, BNC plug - BNC plug, BNC angled, BNC - RCA, I used BNC because I thought these plugs to be 75 OHM. Who knows.)


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I changed over one of my iRiver H140's to coax out. It sounds very promising. I like what I hear so far.
> 
> I went the route of using the input socket, therefore preserving the optical input so the iRiver can use either coax output from the former input socket (which I never used) or optical output. With the coax you have to have the optical turned on or there is no signal to the coax. The modification isn't difficult but takes a little thinking as you progress. Now to make a nice digital cable for the work as I am using an off the shelf cheapo that came with a cheap camera.


 

 Jam, you can use a strand of video component cable, it's suppose to be a 75 Ohms coax cable.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I guess through modification, which can be done to any dac but it often isn't cheap or easy, as is the iRiver. It would be great to find out. Maybe you could inquire. It would be great to know!
> 
> I have converted optical out to digital coaxal out and worked from the dac before but that was modification, not a straight out from the source that was already available.
> 
> ...


 

 John,
   
  Sorry for regurgitating this earlier post of yours but it seems that the Solo is just a transport, based on this image from the ALO forum shown with the new ALO RX 2.  So if I wanted to use the Solo to extract digital out from, say, and iPod Touch and feed that into the Solo, it would just act as a transport and could feed digital out into the Boomslang via an RCA digital cable, and then a Hirose IC to the P1, correct?  But now we are talking about a 4-device portable stack, albeit fully balanced.  Or am I off the mark?


----------



## wuwhere

From what I read about the Solo, it can be use as a transport or as a DAC (see that lineout to amp).


----------



## Jalo

Talked to Ken at ALO and was told that the current status of the Solo iis that the circuit board is being reworked, then it will be submitted to Apple for Apple certification and hope to be ready by the end of October.

 The way I see it is that with the Solo, one can go from ipod/ipad/iphone to solo to either boomslang (via s/pdif coax out) or mini to mini to PB1 (via mini lineopu) or to any other amp that will take a analogue mini line out. It is a rather versatile little device that give out perfect reclocked digital signal and function as either a transport or DAC. For me, it is a must have if you are on the Apple platform and want to persue the best SQ in a portable system.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, as a converter to a dac it would be fun but then there would be 4 boxes involved. As a dac I would imagine it would be good, and then there would be just three boxes but you would not have the balanced configuration of the Boomslang, as a balanced dac. Being able to get to the digital signal of the iPod on the fly would be nice though. Too bad Apple won't just incorporate it though. Too low of demand I suspect, but not too low by us! :^)


----------



## qusp

and its not a small box either, like adding another amp to a VCAP rig. even I draw the line at 3 boxes and those who have seen my rigs know what i'm talking about. my rig is now only 2, well iriver plus a reasonable size dac/amp about the size of the headroom UMD, well actually a bit thinner. once the casework (proper front and rear panel work) is finished i'll post some pics. not a product, just personal use, normally I would be right here with you guys chasing that last ounce of performance with the latyest thing, but I got off the treadmill to build my own.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





qusp said:


> and its not a small box either, like adding another amp to a VCAP rig. even I draw the line at 3 boxes and those who have seen my rigs know what i'm talking about. my rig is now only 2, well iriver plus a reasonable size dac/amp about the size of the headroom UMD, well actually a bit thinner. once the casework (proper front and rear panel work) is finished i'll post some pics. not a product, just personal use, normally I would be right here with you guys chasing that last ounce of performance with the latyest thing, but I got off the treadmill to build my own.


 

 There is a lot of satisfaction to building your own and fun, normally. That is what I enjoyed about both Monica dacs I built. I modified them so much and built both into an Altoid tin (which had never been done since it was supposed to be a home unit). I have to admit though, what this dac and amp can do, and in balanced, is something I doubt I could build into the same size.


----------



## jamato8

I wonder . . . how would the Boomslang sound with, oh I don't know . . . . Black Gate caps. . . . :^) . . . and then there is the Toucan. . . . not sure I could handle the burn-in though. . .


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Yes, as a converter to a dac it would be fun but then there would be 4 boxes involved.


 

 No, I haven't taken leave of all my remaining senses, but I have a TWagged JH16 Pro hooked up directly to a 16GB Nano (touch screen) I picked up this evening at Costco for $169, which is so small I can hardly see much less operate.  It's not at the same level as the multi-component CQC-vest demanding system, but I'm frankly impressed the hell out right now of what I'm hearing straight out of the HP-out.  I want to enjoy music without a backpack and a portable generator while on the move, dammit..


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> No, I haven't taken leave of all my remaining senses, but I have a TWagged JH16 Pro hooked up directly to a 16GB Nano (touch screen) I picked up this evening at Costco for $169, which is so small I can hardly see much less operate.  It's not at the same level as the multi-component CQC-vest demanding system, but I'm frankly impressed the hell out right now of what I'm hearing straight out of the HP-out.  I want to enjoy music without a backpack and a portable generator while on the move, dammit..


 
  I agree, there are times when going light, is the way. We want to enjoy music, not be burdened by it. So ultra light works as does balanced, depending upon your needs and mood. I think one reason Xin got out of amps, for now anyway, was because he was hearing some very good things out of items like the iPhone. It is all about the enjoyment so what ever moves you at the moment.


----------



## skoog5600

I am curious do you need to take advantage of the balance ability of the toucan to really enjoy the quality? I don't really want to get my Twag OM reterminated at this point.


----------



## hvu

The best thing to do pick a connector that you like and terminate all your headphones to that. Then make adapters to make it fit to whatever you are using.
  I am using 4pin xlr for all my headphones and I have an adapters to my PB1 and Protector.


----------



## HiFlight

I have also used the 4-pin XLR for my full-sized phones and the 4-pin Mini-XLR for my buds and IEMs.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





skoog5600 said:


> I am curious do you need to take advantage of the balance ability of the toucan to really enjoy the quality? I don't really want to get my Twag OM reterminated at this point.


 

 You can also get another TWag with a Hirose connector or if you have a Protector-terminated one, Craig can make you an adapter from Protector female to Hirose male, I'm sure.


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> You can also get another TWag with a Hirose connector or if you have a Protector-terminated one, Craig can make you an adapter from Protector female to Hirose male, I'm sure.


 

 Warp, thanks for the follow up - I know of course Craig can get another twag or reterminated. The main question was, "do you need to take advantage of the balance ability of the toucan to really enjoy the quality?"


----------



## hvu

Yes, because the is no point in getting the Toucan just to use it in single ended mode.
  Yes, going balance takes it to a another level of listening experience.


----------



## guitargeek

how about going balanced in terms of output but not input?
   
  i.e. my source is being plugged directly into the toucan.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





guitargeek said:


> how about going balanced in terms of output but not input?
> 
> i.e. my source is being plugged directly into the toucan.


 

 You will get the benefit of the full power of the Toucan and much of the benefit of a fully-balanced system as you will not have a common return.  Very worthwhile, even if you don't have a balanced source.


----------



## skoog5600

Do you absolutely need the Boomslang DAC to go along with this or is just the toucan enough when it's balanced?


----------



## mrarroyo

See HiFlight's reply in post #412 above.


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> See HiFlight's reply in post #412 above.


 

 What does this mean in layman's terms? It's a bit cryptic.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





skoog5600 said:


> What does this mean in layman's terms? It's a bit cryptic.


 

 In layman's terms, it means "Yes, it sounds good balanced with a SE input"


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> In layman's terms, it means "Yes, it sounds good balanced with a SE input"


 

 So buying the toucan and the Boomslang brings the price up to around the same as the protector and most likely the new SR71B coming out from RSA, which are both only one units. What's the point when you end up having to carry around the amp, dac and your source component. At some point this becomes not quite so portable.


----------



## Roscoeiii

But buying the Boomslang and the Toucan gets you a DAC and an amp. The Protector and 71B are amps only. No DAC.
   
  What's the point? Having the best portable sound relative to your audio preferences. It is up to each buyer to weigh exactly how much to carry around. But oh it is wonderful to have these options. The Toucan offers both the ability to use balanced headphones in a portable set-up, as well as providing enough power to enable hard-to-drive headphones (such as HE-5LEs) to be used in a portable set-up, a powerful balanced portable setup!


----------



## anm

hey - think I was not careful enough in reading your impressions. In another forum someone told me that there is a bothersome midrange hump in toucan. I could not infer the same from impressions posted on this thread. Pls share your exp on the same. This happened when I almost made up my mind to get it.
   
  It would be really nice to see balanced dac+ amp in one box. Maybe now the separates are out, ibasso can attempt at a single box solution too.


----------



## mrarroyo

Ron I should send a package your way tomorrow, will confirm via PM. Cheers.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





anm said:


> hey - think I was not careful enough in reading your impressions. In another forum someone told me that there is a bothersome midrange hump in toucan. I could not infer the same from impressions posted on this thread. Pls share your exp on the same. This happened when I almost made up my mind to get it.
> 
> It would be really nice to see balanced dac+ amp in one box. Maybe now the separates are out, ibasso can attempt at a single box solution too.


 
  I don't hear any hump in the mid range. It was probably their source, phones or combo. I don't like an emphasis in any area. The amp or amp and dac sound very neutral to me.


----------



## anm

could it be hd650 balanced driven by toucan?


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





anm said:


> could it be hd650 balanced driven by toucan?


 

 absolutely, they're driving my HE-5 very adequately


----------



## Roscoeiii

NIce to hear the HE-5s are driven well by the Toucan. Now if iBasso would only sell a cable to convert to 4 pin XLR for us non-DIY types...


----------



## hvu

Please help, I am having a slight issue with my Toucan when the volume control gets passed 4oclock I get instant loud noise feedback when feeding it a balanced signal. I don't have this issue when feeding it in single ended mode.
  On a side note I am feeding the Toucan with a Buffalo II Dac with both balanced and single signal.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Please help, I am having a slight issue with my Toucan when the volume control gets passed 4oclock I get instant loud noise feedback when feeding it a balanced signal. I don't have this issue when feeding it in single ended mode.
> On a side note I am feeding the Toucan with a Buffalo II Dac with both balanced and single signal.


 

 Hard to say what that could be.  I have heard no feedback with a balanced input (Boomslang), but I have never been able to listen with the volume turned that high, even with my hard-to-drive phones.


----------



## hvu

Well I don't actually listen to music that loud as high as I would go is about 9-10 for music and 11-12 for movies. I was just testing and found the issue because the amp is dead silence until passed 4oclock.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Well I don't actually listen to music that loud as high as I would go is about 9-10 for music and 11-12 for movies. I was just testing and found the issue because the amp is dead silence until passed 4oclock.


 

 Many amps show undesirable performance earlier than 4:00l usually the problem is noise. If you are never going to get close to using that extreme setting, I would not worry about it. (And generally I think it wise not to return products because of an irrelevant problem lest what you get back trades that for a problem of greater consequence.)


----------



## anm

Thanks Xan7hos. I hope you interpreted my question as - could the mid-range hump be coz of hd650?
  
  Quote: 





anm said:


> could it be hd650 balanced driven by toucan?


 



  
  Quote: 





xan7hos said:


> absolutely, they're driving my HE-5 very adequately


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





hvu said:


> Well I don't actually listen to music that loud as high as I would go is about 9-10 for music and 11-12 for movies. I was just testing and found the issue because the amp is dead silence until passed 4oclock.


 

 Then it really isn't an issue. I have never listened to an amp that high and if you don't listen to it that high why would it matter? 
   
  So how do you like the combination of your dac and the amp?


----------



## hvu

Thank you for all you advice I am pretty sure it is just a issue with my Buffalo II.
  
  Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Many amps show undesirable performance earlier than 4:00l usually the problem is noise. If you are never going to get close to using that extreme setting, I would not worry about it. (And generally I think it wise not to return products because of an irrelevant problem lest what you get back trades that for a problem of greater consequence.)


 

 I am pretty sure it is not a noise issue because I know what noise is at high volumes from my past amps and this sounds completely different. I wasn't planning on returning the Toucan I was just looking for some insight on the issue because I am not pairing the Toucan with the Boomslang.

  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Then it really isn't an issue. I have never listened to an amp that high and if you don't listen to it that high why would it matter?
> 
> So how do you like the combination of your dac and the amp?


 

 It is not a major issue and I am sorry if I made it sound like it was a big deal. I was just wondering if anyone anyone issue was having a similar problem with their Toucan and I am probably the only one to have their Toucan paired with a Buffalo II.
   
  I would have to say the Toucan and Buffalo make a great pair together. I wish I could try the Boomslang so I can see how well the Boomslang pairs with the Toucan vs the Buffalo. But I have no plans of buying the Boomslang as I love the sound of my Buffalo.
   
  For those interested.
  When feeding the Toucan and Protector with single ended input from my Buffalo the two amps are pretty much on par with each other. I would have to say the Toucan take a slight lead with better extension and detail in bass but overall everything else the are pretty much even on. Between the two I would have to say it just come down to a matter of which sound signature one prefers as the Toucan is more natural while the Protector is a tad darker sounding.
  When feeding the Toucan with a balanced signal the headroom and instrumental seperation get a major improvement. Listening the each individual instrument is just effortless and the since of space is just mind blowing.
   
  I am only have about 40hrs of burn-in time with the Toucan so is there a improvement in sound with 100 or 200+ hrs of burn-in?


----------



## anm

here is the link where hump is being talked about - http://www.headfonia.com/ibasso-pb1-toucan-unboxing/comment-page-4/


----------



## jamato8

Interesting but for me not too informative. The pot noise discussed could be eliminated with a capacitor to block any type of DC but the DC is very low and a cap can introduce its own problems and it isn't an issue unless you move the volume control while listening to music on a constant basis. I will take no cap. On a mid hump, I don't hear any and it is something I readily notice. Also, with a mid hump, music often sounds closer or more intimate but the sound has a bit more distance to it than most of my amps, which would, for me, contradict this. I had also asked iBasso about this and they said they had run a scope on the amp, as they do everything, and that it was very flat. Impedance matches can do this though so who knows. It could depend upon the phone used. 
   
  As far as portable, I carry around the iRiver and the dac and amp with zero problem. You could go with the line out on the iRiver to the Toucan also or with my iRiver, which I modified with very good coupling caps, just the iRiver but I like the combination.


----------



## Xan7hos

Quote: 





anm said:


> Thanks Xan7hos. I hope you interpreted my question as - could the mid-range hump be coz of hd650?


 

 Haha that I certainly did not! I used the HE-5 as a point to illustrate that its a ridiculously power hungry headphone (much moreso than the HD650), and that the PB1 can handle the HE-5 very adequately. I honestly cannot tell you how the soundsignature interaction of the HD650/PB1 would be. I haven't really perceived a mid-range bump. If anything I feel vocals are slightly recessed.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Do any of you know how an Ultrasone Pro 900 would sound out of this? And to those of you who have the Irivers, I am getting an H120 in the mail and would like to know if it is worth it to put in a 32gb SSD. Also, your impressions on Rockbox would be helpful.


----------



## wuwhere

Putting 32gb SDHC or even 64gb CF is worth it for me. They are faster than HDD, no mechanical noise, uses less power and no worries of HDD failing. You would need to Rockbox to use them. Also, use an external DAC/amp with an optical input to bypass the iHP120's internal DAC.
   
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Do any of you know how an Ultrasone Pro 900 would sound out of this? And to those of you who have the Irivers, I am getting an H120 in the mail and would like to know if it is worth it to put in a 32gb SSD. Also, your impressions on Rockbox would be helpful.


----------



## jamato8

I would really like to install a CF card of 64gb or if they come out with a 128 but the price. . . . I hope it comes down. Also for some reason, some seem to work better than others. Ron (HiFlight) has a lot of experience with the CF cards. As noted, they are fast and preserve the battery even more. 
   
  Any 128gb drives out there? 
   
  Off to drink sakau now. Only done here in Pohnpei. No where else in the world.


----------



## HiFlight

I have put a 32gb CF card in 2 of my H120's and have been very pleased with the results.  I can think of no negatives at all, except maybe the cost of the card and adapter.  Not all adapters and CF cards will work.  I used the same brand card and adapter both times and had no problem with the installation. 
  
  Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Putting 32gb SDHC or even 64gb CF is worth it for me. They are faster than HDD, no mechanical noise, uses less power and no worries of HDD failing. You would need to Rockbox to use them. Also, use an external DAC/amp with an optical input to bypass the iHP120's internal DAC.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks for the replies! Where would I get a 32gb SSD that would work (based on your experience)?


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Oh, and I forgot to add I am probably going to put in a new 2300ma battery as it is only $15 off of Ebay.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I have put a 32gb SD card in 2 of my H120's and have been very pleased with the results.  I can think of no negatives at all, except maybe the cost of the card and adapter.  Not all adapters and CF cards will work.  I used the same brand card and adapter both times and had no problem with the installation.


 
  So Ron, I have forgotten, what brand did you use? The cost of the 64gb CF cards has come down quite a bit. That would be nice for the 120gb. I have forgotten what adapters I used and have refresh my memory, if that is possible. :^)


----------



## HiFlight

Below are the adapter and CF card that I used in my H120's.  I got the CF card from NewEgg, but they are now out of stock.  These worked fine, but I can't speak for other brands or specs.  
   
   
   
   
  Adaptor:  http://www.ameri-rack.com/APA-CF18T_m.html
  SD Card:   










  View larger image(s)
 A-DATA 32GB 533X Compact Flash (CF) Card


----------



## Dawildebeest

I have a question for all you guys/gals that have reterminated headphones so that you can use the balanced out on the Toucan. I just reterminated my d7000's to a 4 pin XLR and then made a 4 pin XLR to hr10a-7p-6p along with a 4 pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Everything is working fine but when there is no music playing I can hear a slight hissing sound when using the 4 pin XLR to hr10a-7p-6p. I do not hear this when using the 4 pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Did I mess something up on the interconnect or is this normal? From what I can tell all my solder joints look to be fine.
   
  Side Note: I think the hr10a-7p-6p are a pain to work with.


----------



## mrarroyo

George you should PM HiFlight, he has converted two of his H120 to use a 32 Gb CF and he loves it. I went with an 80 Gb HD instead since I wanted to carry more music. I have RockBox version 3.6 and it is very easy to use and the sound is very good.


----------



## jamato8

Oh, I have an adapter or two but I have no idea where they are. Most likely back in the states. 
   
  edit, Nope, no adapters here with me. I remember trying a CF card but it didn't work so I do have adapters but not here. Too bad they aren't available. I wonder if stock will come back.


----------



## wuwhere

I used this SDHC to CF adapter for 32 gb Transcend SDHC.
   



  I plan to try this adapter whenever they become available, for SDHC, they are forward compatible with 64gb SDXC (still pricey).


----------



## HiFlight

If the channels are properly oriented left to right and in phase, it is doubtful that the hiss is from your wiring.   You might hear some hiss if the phones are not phased properly.  If you want to email me, I can send you 2 small sound files to check for proper phasing.  
  
  Quote: 





dawildebeest said:


> I have a question for all you guys/gals that have reterminated headphones so that you can use the balanced out on the Toucan. I just reterminated my d7000's to a 4 pin XLR and then made a 4 pin XLR to hr10a-7p-6p along with a 4 pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Everything is working fine but when there is no music playing I can hear a slight hissing sound when using the 4 pin XLR to hr10a-7p-6p. I do not hear this when using the 4 pin XLR to 1/4" TRS. Did I mess something up on the interconnect or is this normal? From what I can tell all my solder joints look to be fine.
> 
> Side Note: I think the hr10a-7p-6p are a pain to work with.


----------



## wuwhere

The cheapest price for a 64gb Sandisk SDXC, is $212 (ouch!). I'm not even sure if it would work on iHP120/140.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, the 64gb CF card, which is actually a little hardier as compared to the card above is around 179. I use both types of cards, CF for my Canons and the SD for my Leica but really prefer the CF cards. The 16gb cards in SD though are a good price but the CF cards are much faster and download way faster than the fastest SD card.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Yeah, the 64gb CF card, which is actually a little hardier as compared to the card above is around 179. I use both types of cards, CF for my Canons and the SD for my Leica but really prefer the CF cards. The 16gb cards in SD though are a good price but the CF cards are much faster and download way faster than the fastest SD card.


 

 CFs are good, no adapter needed for iHP120/140. I want a 128gb CFs (still very pricey). However, CFs are hit or miss with iHP120/140. There are some brands (like the Transcend) that does not work with iHP120/140. As far as I know, the ADATA and the PRETEC brands work. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## jamato8

I thought you needed an adapter to go from the IDE for the HD to the CF card? ADATA is a pretty good card and works well for cameras. I have a few but in 4gb as they are about 4 years old.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks for all the help, guys. My H120 should be coming on Wednesday, so I will check out the stock firmware, load Rockbox, run Batterybench (an application that tells yo how long your battery lasts) then if it is not that great I will buy a 2300mah battery and install it. I may hold out on installing extra storage, but I am sure I will do it at some point.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I thought you needed an adapter to go from the IDE for the HD to the CF card? ADATA is a pretty good card and works well for cameras. I have a few but in 4gb as they are about 4 years old.


 

 You don't need an adapter, its a straight swap, you just have to cut the little plastic alignment tab for the hdd since the CF doesn't have holes for them. Since your iRiver is already Rockboxed all you need to do is install Rockbox in your ADATA then swap it with your hdd, power it up and it should bootup. Before you install Rockbox in your ADATA, format it first. Then create a directory called "MP3" or whatever name you choose then transfer some music files in it. Then install Rockbox.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> You don't need an adapter, its a straight swap, you just have to cut the little plastic alignment tab for the hdd since the CF doesn't have holes for them. Since your iRiver is already Rockboxed all you need to do is install Rockbox in your ADATA then swap it with your hdd, power it up and it should bootup. Before you install Rockbox in your ADATA, format it first. Then create a directory called "MP3" or whatever name you choose then transfer some music files in it. Then install Rockbox.


 

 I have never tried swapping the CF card in place of the HD without an adapter, so I can't comment, however, here is a picture comparing the adapter that I used with the stock HD:
   
  http://www.ameri-rack.com/APA-CF18T.html


----------



## wuwhere

Your right!! I forgot that there is an adapter needed as well for CFs. Thanks for correcting me. Its been awhile since I looked at the CF mod, I've only done the SDHC mod.
  
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I have never tried swapping the CF card in place of the HD without an adapter, so I can't comment, however, here is a picture comparing the adapter that I used with the stock HD:
> 
> http://www.ameri-rack.com/APA-CF18T.html


----------



## jamato8

I have been listening in the low gain setting. To my ear there is a very nice smooth quality to the sound. I would like to see other opinions on this.


----------



## HiFlight

I have been using low gain for nearly all of my listening.  All of my phones, even the K340 works quite well with low gain.  I, too, like the smooth, non-aggressive sound of low gain.
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have been listening in the low gain setting. To my ear there is a very nice smooth quality to the sound. I would like to see other opinions on this.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I just received my H120. I Rockboxed it, and it works very well. The sound is great, smooth and well balanced even on the just the headphone output. I am thinking of doing a 32gb card mod at some point, just because the hard drive is a little slow to respond. However, it is interesting hearing and feeling the player spooling up what you request. The remote also works great. Overall, I am very impressed. It is what most Head-Fiers want: a player that plays music well, gives you options, and has physical buttons. I can also  think of many good ways to use the remote. It is a little bulky, but that does not bother me.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> I just received my H120. I Rockboxed it, and it works very well. The sound is great, smooth and well balanced even on the just the headphone output. I am thinking of doing a 32gb card mod at some point, just because the hard drive is a little slow to respond. However, it is interesting hearing and feeling the player spooling up what you request. The remote also works great. Overall, I am very impressed. It is what most Head-Fiers want: a player that plays music well, gives you options, and has physical buttons. I can also  think of many good ways to use the remote. It is a little bulky, but that does not bother me.


 


  As good as the H120 sounds from the line out or headphone out, the optical is even better!


----------



## Randius

can I ask how difficult it is to put together a SE-to-hirose adapter? Does it sound the same as using a cable re-terminated to hirose? I am still sitting on the fence, deciding whether to get D12 or Toucan...


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I have basically the same question. Should I buy the Toucan and enjoy it for a while and then upgrade later to a Boomslang or just buy the D12, not worry about HP termination, and utilize the DAC?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





randius said:


> can I ask how difficult it is to put together a SE-to-hirose adapter? Does it sound the same as using a cable re-terminated to hirose? I am still sitting on the fence, deciding whether to get D12 or Toucan...


 
   
  IMO, there is not much point in building such an adapter as you would lose the benefits of the balanced circuitry.  Instead, just use the SE output.   If you intend to use digital sources such as USB, Optical or Coax, the D12 would likely be a better choice than using the Toucan for only SE use.   The headphone output of the D12 and SE output SQ of the Toucan are very close indeed.  I have found some opamp combinations that move the D12 ahead of the SE Toucan.  
  
  To answer your question regarding the difficulty of wiring such an adapter, I can tell you that wiring the Hirose connector is a delicate and challenging endeavor.


----------



## jamato8

I have to say again, the balanced Grado HF2 is excellent with the balanced system, just so life like and real.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks to Ron I now have the Lune Silver cable terminated in a Hirose plug to convert the UE TripleFi 10 to balanced cable. An iRiver H120 w/ an 80 Gb HD is used as a source w/ the Boomslang and Toucan as per the picture below. How is the sound? Amazing to say the least, of course now I need a larger carrying case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course this will not be an every day rig, mostly a transportable to the office or when I go on a trip. Cheers.


----------



## hvu

Wow that thing is huge but I'm betting it sounds sublime.


----------



## wuwhere

I bet that rig would trip the new airport scanners big time


----------



## mrarroyo

It does sound very good, much better than any portable rig should. The Null cable helped bring out the top end of the TripleFi 10 but the biggest difference was going fully balanced with the Boomslang feeding the Toucan, just what the doctor ordered. However once again I should point out the obvious ... heavy/large/expensive. But ... yes I am HAPPY! Cheers.


----------



## jamato8

While I would not dispute that the combination is larger than the T3 with a source, in comparison to any home system, the Boomslang and Toucan are tiny yet yield comparable results. The reason I bring this up is because to me, the combination of an iRiver and the balanced setup is very portable, not heavy or large. That is my opinion and of course, everyone has one. :^)


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I think to be safe buy would a desktop amp, but i don't want to be "safe." With this rig i can bring it on a bus, to a friend's house, in the car, wherever. The portability more than outwieghs any extra performance, in my opinion. If you stayed in the house all day a desptop rig would be perfect, but who does that? You can bring Iriver/Toucan/Boomslang around the house, too. As soon as I can, I am getting a Toucan.


----------



## jamato8

I don't think that SE is where the Toucan shines. I like the D12 somewhat better when comparing. There is an articulation of sound of the Toucan in balanced that is hard to beat. I notice that I get a bit of grain with the Toucan in the upper mids/lower highs if it is there in the recording. What I mean by this is that it has the ability to pick up everything so recordings that have that digital glare don't pass through and smoothed out. For me this neutral and honest presentation is fine as it is what I strived for in my home system, even though it was tubes as tubes can often soften the sound but that isn't what they do if done correctly.


----------



## Gorthon

Is there a right angle option for the interconnect between the Toucan and Boomslang?  I have not seen any discussion about the cable or been able to locate anything. 
   
  I currently carry my iRiver, D10, protector rig in a 5" x 4" x 7" camera bag.  It looks to me like the standard cable would not fit nicely.
   
  jamato8... What are the dimensions of this current configuration.
  
  Quote: 





>


----------



## qusp

no, there is no RA version of the HR10 connector, another reason for using lemos. all of a sudden my quite large DIY dac/amp is looking of reasonable size


----------



## jamato8

It would be nice to have a right angle HR connector. It would be possible though to terminate to a right or near right angle and then use a good dose of heat shrink. I may do this but want to make sure the wire I use is exactly what I want as it takes a little while to make up the IC.


----------



## jamato8

I just got a new optical cable form Sys Concepts of Canada. It has 1300 fibers for the same diameter as the single core. The modal dispersion is very low and bandwidth is better than most glass optical cables. 
   
  The sound, well I didn't think I would hear a difference but I do. More detail and spatial information and a delicacy. I then looked at two identical lengths of cable and the cable with the 1300 fibers is brighter and the light is evenly distributed but on the single core the light is dimmer and not even. The proof is in the listening and it is improved. I also saw some results from Netherlands and Japan that show that this core easily passes 24 bit 96khz but single core, though it is supposed to was passing 16 bits and sometimes lower for the same signal. The muliticore cable will be available soon and I plan on getting more as I want a longer one for my computer.


----------



## Gorthon

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I just got a new optical cable form Sys Concepts of Canada. It has 1300 fibers for the same diameter as the single core. The modal dispersion is very low and bandwidth is better than most glass optical cables.
> 
> The sound, well I didn't think I would hear a difference but I do. More detail and spatial information and a delicacy. I then looked at two identical lengths of cable and the cable with the 1300 fibers is brighter and the light is evenly distributed but on the single core the light is dimmer and not even. The proof is in the listening and it is improved. I also saw some results from Netherlands and Japan that show that this core easily passes 24 bit 96khz but single core, though it is supposed to was passing 16 bits and sometimes lower for the same signal. The muliticore cable will be available soon and I plan on getting more as I want a longer one for my computer.


 

 I could have swore I saw this high strand count cable discussed here previously.  I have been unable to find the info.  Can you point me in the right direction.  Thanks


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





gorthon said:


> I could have swore I saw this high strand count cable discussed here previously.  I have been unable to find the info.  Can you point me in the right direction.  Thanks


 
  Yes, it is in the D12 thread. I got the new optical the other day and have been using it with the balanced amp/dac. I will have to try it on the D12. I am just surprised that it makes a difference, but then it does make sense. Very low modal dispersion alone will be a good thing. I have one iRiver that has coax or optical and this is better than the coax.


----------



## MrFisherman

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Thanks to Ron I now have the Lune Silver cable terminated in a Hirose plug to convert the UE TripleFi 10 to balanced cable. An iRiver H120 w/ an 80 Gb HD is used as a source w/ the Boomslang and Toucan as per the picture below. How is the sound? Amazing to say the least, of course now I need a larger carrying case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Who is this Ron you speak of?  I think I would like him if he would do something similar for me regarding the Hirose adapter.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





mrfisherman said:


> Who is this Ron you speak of?  I think I would like him if he would do something similar for me regarding the Hirose adapter.


 


  His forum name is HiFlight, send him a PM. Cheers.


----------



## MrFisherman

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> His forum name is HiFlight, send him a PM. Cheers.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## scootermafia

I've got a Boomslang coming and I already have a Protector.  I'm waiting on the SR-71b to have the ultimate portable setup.  Has anyone tried making a Hirose balanced to minijack cable to connect the Boomslang's balanced out to the Protector's mini input?  I'm hoping this isn't a problem, I haven't tried such a thing before.


----------



## boymasskara

Do you guys think it would be worth it to buy the Toucan and use it as SE input -> Balanced output?


----------



## paulybatz

I do not see why not...Its all about the balanced output!

 I have to say as well, the Boomslang is a fantastic DAC as well!
 Quote:


boymasskara said:


> Do you guys think it would be worth it to buy the Toucan and use it as SE input -> Balanced output?


----------



## paulybatz

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> I've got a Boomslang coming and I already have a Protector.  I'm waiting on the SR-71b to have the ultimate portable setup.  Has anyone tried making a Hirose balanced to minijack cable to connect the Boomslang's balanced out to the Protector's mini input?  I'm hoping this isn't a problem, I haven't tried such a thing before.


 

 I had one made and was just using it to feed my new P4 Warbler 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/519514/p4-the-warbler-a-new-portable-amp-from-ibasso-first-impression-pg-3/45#post_7039491


----------



## jamato8

I am using a Twag balanced IC by Whiplash Audio with the Boomslang and Toucan. Very nice. In thinking about it, how could 2 inches of IC make any difference unless what you were replacing was really bad but then I realized, that in a good IC, it isn't really adding to the sound but it amounts to what it doesn't take away from it (the signal). I hear more separation and transparency and what I would term as impact or dynamics. This is a nice addition as the copper IC iBasso sells, is a little warmer, which may suit some music. I find the Twag to be very neutral and really not tilted warm or cold in sound.


----------



## paulybatz

I'm too a fan of silver interconnects...silver is in my opinion very neutral ...some say silver lacks bass, I don't agree, I think copper is thick/warm sounding...also copper corrosion hinders the connection...silver corrosion does not hinder conductivity...long term silver is better


----------



## raizetcity

hi guys,
  i have just received my ibasso toucan,using cowon s9with single ended,seems to me it woud be  better with the balanced output.anyway should i get an iriver to see a big improvement in the sound quality, i am at my debut,where guys did you find the cable for the iriver 's line out is there a way to order it?(for the connection with the boomslang)


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

http://www.sysconcept.ca/index.php?cPath=25 ?


----------



## raizetcity

thanks guys ,you 're brigthenig my days,just want to know for the iriver h120 ( i am goig to buy it the sound seems to be enormous with the boomslang),for the cable the connection with the boomslang,wich one i got to choose toslink to toslink/mini plug to toslink?


----------



## jamato8

You need the mini to toslink. There is a large array of combinations. I would also wait for a week or two until Joseph of Sys Concepts gets in the new 1300 multi fiber optical cable. it is exceptional and you can hear the different. It is exactly the same size but instead of 1 conductor there are 1300, which lower modal dispersion and increases the bandwidth. The new cable is even better than multi fiber glass. 
   
  Anyway, if you want to mount the iRiver on top of the Boomslang, which is what I do with velcro, the small version with bent ends on the page from the link above, is the one to go with. If you want more length then decide what length you want 5 inches, 1 foot or whatever and email Sys Concepts to get the price. You have to order though on the site. They have the best quality I know of and hand polish the ends of the cable.


----------



## raizetcity

thanks a lot, precision is very important,it' ll be hard for me for the measures i did  not get my iriver h120,considering,yours,which lenght can i order in velcro with the leather case? i may wait for this cable wich seems to be very impressive.
  guys thanks a lot with those advices.


----------



## jamato8

If you tell Joseph that you use velcro with the iRiver he knows the right size. I have worked this out with him on the iBasso and iRiver with and without velcro, since I have the units he now can fill orders with confidence on the correct length and has done so many times. His quality is second to none.


----------



## wolfen68

x 2 on working with Joseph.  He will ensure you get what you want. 
   
  The only downside to ordering from sysconcept is that it's hard to know what the price of orders are going to be until you get your final bill/invoice.  The pricing provided on the website is total fiction for international purchasers.


----------



## raizetcity

hi guys, you are right,just spoke with him, very good service, i 'am just waiting for the cable,thanks


----------



## kiertijai

Can the ibasso toucan drive the HE5 like the protector , or HE6 (supposed to be with SR71B)?


----------



## novacav

hey guys, i'm really hesitant to recable my d5000s, but i want to hear the toucan balanced... is there any reason why i couldn't use these two adapters? that way i can basically use any pair of headphones with the pb1, balanced.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/XLR-Adapter-VideoMic-Mini-Female/dp/B000Y021NA
  http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=68
   
  I know this would be a little bulky but my setup is always at my desk, i use a shadow and iem's when i need true portability.
   
  edit: well i suppose it'd have to be a mini to 4 pin xlr but you get the idea


----------



## hvu

If you really want to listen to the D5000 in balanced mode. I would recommend to recable it to Hirose connector and skip the adapter for less amount of bulk or to a 4-pin xlr and make a 4-pin xlr to Hirose adapter.
  I would skip the dual 3-pin xlr connector for cost and size factor. I personally have all my headphones converted to 4-pin xlr with a xlr to Hirose adapter for my pb1.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





novacav said:


> hey guys, i'm really hesitant to recable my d5000s, but i want to hear the toucan balanced... is there any reason why i couldn't use these two adapters? that way i can basically use any pair of headphones with the pb1, balanced.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XLR-Adapter-VideoMic-Mini-Female/dp/B000Y021NA
> http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=68
> ...


 

 No need to recable your SA5K, simply reterminating them to male 4-pin XLR then using the iBasso pigtail adapter would do the job just fine.  Despite what some folks infer, IMO the 5K stock cable is quite good.  Reterminating them is a very easy job, and if you remove the stock TRS plug with about a foot of cable remaining, you can use it to make a matching TRS to female 4-pin XLR adapter.    A very easy and inexpensive job.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I think the D5000 has a widely regarded good stock cable.  The problem with the SA5K cable is that the splicing in the y split is some crap.  Had to re-cable my friends because one of the live leads came undone in the Y splitter.


----------



## wolfen68

Having my RS-1's balanced, I have spent a lot of time comparing the RS-1 Toucan/Boomslang combination to my previous single-ended favorite "portable" combination, the RS-1 from SR71 supplied by the MicroDAC or D12.  The difference between the two rigs is less than I had hoped for, but the Toucan does have a nice sound and I can hear the slight improvement in sound imagery and that nice open sound that is my personal preference.
   
  However, as compared to the SR71 combination, the Toucan has seems to have one flaw.  While the level of bass is just fine, it has just a hair less definition and impact than the SR71.  The Toucan's bass is not quite as tight as the SR71, and once noticed it is readily apparent on a majority of tracks.  On a similar note, this is the same problem I had with the AKG 701's as compared to the RS-1's.  Ultimately, the 701's had to go  
   
  A little opamp rolling might make me happy...but apparently not an option with the Toucan...


----------



## mrarroyo

I do not have much time to post on the Toucan balanced amp nor the Boomslang balanced DAC by iBasso. I have had them for a while and today I received from iBasso their Hirose to 4-Pin Balance adapter cable. I am currently driving the AKG K1000 with the gain set on high (25.2 volts of swing) while using a modified iRiver H120 running RockBox software and feeding Apple Lossless files via a mini optical cable from SysConcepts in Canada.
   
  The volume pot goes from 7 o'clock to 5 o'clock on the Toucan. I am using it set a Noon to 1 o'clock depending on the song being played. I can not believe a portable unit can drive the K1000 so well. for now I leave you with two pictures.


----------



## jamato8

Link don't work. Driving the K1000. impressive. 
   
  correction. Link workin' now.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> I do not have much time to post on the Toucan balanced amp nor the Boomslang balanced DAC by iBasso. I have had them for a while and today I received from iBasso their Hirose to 4-Pin Balance adapter cable. I am currently driving the AKG K1000 with the gain set on high (25.2 volts of swing) while using a modified iRiver H120 running RockBox software and feeding Apple Lossless files via a mini optical cable from SysConcepts in Canada.
> 
> The volume pot goes from 7 o'clock to 5 o'clock on the Toucan. I am using it set a Noon to 1 o'clock depending on the song being played. I can not believe a portable unit can drive the K1000 so well. for now I leave you with two pictures.


 
   
  wow! omg - a portable driving k1ks!?!  how well does it drive them?  who was that guy a few yrs back who was walking around in public with k1ks? he'd have appreciated this rig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  btw, do you have any experience with the ibasso P3? how good is that amp?


----------



## gopack87

I received my PB1 - DB1 combo this afternoon and have been listening for a couple hours with my FA-003.  Even single ended, this is a great sounding combo.  I can't wait to try my HD600 balanced when my cable arrives.  One thing I've noticed regarding digital inputs:  optical out from my macbook to the DB1 sounds very good, but using coaxial from my Audio GD digital interface is such a big sonic improvement, it's pretty astonishing.  I'll post my impressions of my Balanced HD600 later this week, as well as how burn-in improves the unit.


----------



## jamato8

Not all optical cables are created equal and some are pretty bad. I am using the new one from Sys Concepts of Canada that has 1300 fibers in place of the single core. It is much better due to very low modal dispersion and the wider bandwidth. I ordered more because the one I have is for stacking my source so I got a couple at 40cm and two at 8.5cm. I have coax to compare to and prefer the new multi fiber optical cable.


----------



## HiFlight

I have used my balanced Boomslang/Toucan combo to successfully drive my HE6 planar phones.  They sound superb and I need about 12:00 on the volume control for a very satisfying volume level. 
  Very amazing handful of performance!!!


----------



## daveDerek

Ron, does yer T amp that you usually use for your k1ks work well with the he6s?


----------



## Roscoeiii

No kidding is that impressive! In what ways does the sound differ from the HE-6s out of your Virtue?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think you can search youtube for neilpeart and find a video of that guy.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

That is an insane (kind of) portable set up! I have an Iriver H120 so I could eventually build up to the combo. I just can't shake the feeling that I would be much better off getting a desktop amp, but Ibasso is coming out with one, so we'll see.


----------



## estreeter

As a setup for the office desktop or even a motel room, this looks good, but using the word 'portable' just doesn't make sense to me.
   
  I know the iBasso gear isnt anywhere near the size of the Lisa, but you can only string so many boxes together before it starts to get just a tad outrageous for portable use, IMO. It may be time to resurrect the old 'Leaving portable audio - its all just too silly' thread


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I never said it was portable. I probably should and use the word transportable. Anyway, you can take one of the boxes out of the equation (the Boomslang) and it will still work. This is unless the Boomslang allows it to have much higher gain than otherwise. Anyway, its an option.


----------



## mrarroyo

Dave the T3 by iBasso is a great sounding amp that is the size of a Zippo lighter. I would send you mine but I shipped it to a few friends in Great Britain, they are passing it around and are very happy with its performance.
   
  Currently I am driving a Senn HD580 using the iBasso Senn balanced cable. I do not need to raise the volume as much and for reference I am about 2 hours less than with the K1000 (8 o'clock to 9 o'clock depending on the song). Cheers.


----------



## paulybatz

The T3 is tiny and really profound what comes out of it!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  yeah that was him, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. thanks Larry

  
  Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I have used my balanced Boomslang/Toucan combo to successfully drive my HE6 planar phones.  They sound superb and I need about 12:00 on the volume control for a very satisfying volume level.
> Very amazing handful of performance!!!


 
  Quote: 





davederek said:


> Ron, does yer T amp that you usually use for your k1ks work well with the he6s?


 
  Quote: 





roscoeiii said:


> No kidding is that impressive! In what ways does the sound differ from the HE-6s out of your Virtue?


 

 Ron, interesting that you're using this with success on your HE6s. could you please comment on how it compares it your Virtue amp?
   


  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> Dave the T3 by iBasso is a great sounding amp that is the size of a Zippo lighter. I would send you mine but I shipped it to a few friends in Great Britain, they are passing it around and are very happy with its performance.
> 
> Currently I am driving a Senn HD580 using the iBasso Senn balanced cable. I do not need to raise the volume as much and for reference I am about 2 hours less than with the K1000 (8 o'clock to 9 o'clock depending on the song). Cheers.


 

 thanks Miguel. that is interesting. has anyone here played with the P3 amp and if so could you please comment on it.


----------



## trentino

From what I have read it seems the Toucan/Boomslang with the balanced IC and balanced HD650 cables together with HD650/600 sounds better (more detail and control?) than Nuforce HDP and Sennheiser phones. Any comments from someone owning or having owned both setups?


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i did a short a/b listening session with the HDP vs the ibasso combo.  both using the USB to single ended t50p.
> HDP bought used. seems like low hours.
> ibasso mine. low hours.
> 
> ...


 

  
  Single ended vs single ended only though but I have not heard the HDP myself to be able to comment.  I have no use for a budget desktop device...


----------



## HiFlight

Dave...
  Yes, the Virtue 2.2 that I use for my K1000's sounds superb with my HE6.  I also use it to drive my K340's, K501's and SA5000's.  All are effortlessly driven directly from the speaker terminals. 
   
  Roscoeiii...
  The Virtue has considerably more headroom with 40wpc than the Toucan, thus low-frequency transients have more impact.  Like the hot-rodders say: "Nothing beats cubic inches except cubic feet!"
   
  As all of my full-size cans are now balanced, I have sold all of my SE headphone amps and use only the Virtue 2.2 for my desktop amp.  Given that it is only the size of 2 soft drink cans front to back, I now have lots more desktop space.  I also no longer have any concerns about amp/headphone synergy or ability to drive notoriously hard-to-drive phones. 
   
   
   
   
  ................................................................................................................................snip.......................................................................................


> > Very amazing handful of performance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kargi

SE input to Balanced output is not a balanced setup right fellas?


----------



## qusp

thats correct, you will still inherit any noise that was in the signal from before the conversion.


----------



## kargi

But will there be less artifact? I mean one less single ended connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks qusp.


----------



## HiFlight

You will realize the power advantage of the balanced output, as both the + and - are actively driven.  While any artifacts from the input not be cancelled with the SE input to the Toucan, you will also likely realize improvements in the accuracy of the imaging and a wider soundstage.

  
  Quote: 





kargi said:


> But will there be less artifact? I mean one less single ended connection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kargi

thanks hiflight, yeah power gain is cool, but I will get a boomslang when I can afford it. I wish cowon comes up with optical out portable soon.


----------



## Roscoeiii

Yes, portables with digital outputs are few.


----------



## jamato8

I converted one of my iRiver H140's to coax digital out plus the optical. With the new 1300 fiber optical cable I find I prefer the optical over coax digital.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

So you did unnecessary work that you brought upon yourself to assuage the pain of boredom on the tropical island. Tough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   



jamato8 said:


> I converted one of my iRiver H140's to coax digital out plus the optical. With the new 1300 fiber optical cable I find I prefer the optical over coax digital.


----------



## jamato8

Well you know how it goes. . . . Tough to look out at the bay and watch the boats go by or go eat mangos or fresh bananas or coconut or . . . 
   
  You know, that boredom can be a real motivating force. . . :^)


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

HA. HA. HA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is cold here, although the change of seasons is nice and it really makes me appreciate the warm months. On a topic more related to the thread's title, I won some Cardas balanced Beyer DT880 250 05s at a local meet (the White Plains one.) I have gathered by now that the Toucan would drive them wonderfully, but I am eyeing a desktop solution- the Einar audio VC01i desktop balanced amp. This would definitely be a better amp, right? it lists an output of 700mW at 60 Ohms and 380 at 300 Ohms in balanced. I may be able to get a deal on it in which case the price would be close top the Toucan's. It is a desktop component, so I would naturally expect it to sound better. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## paulybatz

I personally like the small footprint of the Ibasso amps, I listen mostly at my desk but that can be in my home office, my office office or bring these little things to my buddy's house...I like the desktop sound and the ability to easily transport...I use mine with the HD650s and have zero issues, it is more than adequate for those difficult to drive phones...
  
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> HA. HA. HA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Thanks, PaulyBatz. I think I am going to go for the larger amp anyway, although the Toucan remains an option in the future.


----------



## daveDerek

has anyone tried this amp with the hifiman he6s (or 5s or 5les)?  given all the attention that the hifiman can is getting these days i'm wondering if this might be a cost effective solution to power it.


----------



## Roscoeiii

HiFlight has posted on this. If not in this thread, then in an HE-6 thread.


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes, the Toucan can drive the HE5/6 in balanced mode with no issues. It can also drive the K1000.


----------



## trentino

It just sounds too good to be true. I've been thinking a lot about the HE-6 lately and I will definitely buy it. Will use my HDP initially but I have understood from lot of reading that a new amp/dac-combo is needed for the HE-6. I really can't believe that the Toucan/Boomslang could be a contender!


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





trentino said:


> It just sounds too good to be true. I've been thinking a lot about the HE-6 lately and I will definitely buy it. Will use my HDP initially but I have understood from lot of reading that a new amp/dac-combo is needed for the HE-6. I really can't believe that the Toucan/Boomslang could be a contender!


 


  I am sure the Toucan/Boomslang would do well with the HE-6 if it can drive the K1000s. However, I heard Ray Samuel's new SR71B balanced amp driving the HE-6s and I have to say I was quite impressed. He had the whole thing fully balanced, running it from his Meridian CD player. The soundstage was huge and immersive. Keep in mind that amp is going to be around six hndred dollars, almost three times the Toucan while only improving a little bit. It is much smaller, however. There currently is no other balanced portable DAC on the market other than the Boomslang, but rumor has it that Ray is working on one.


----------



## HiFlight

iBasso is also working on a 2nd generation Toucan with more power.   They have stated to me that they intend to be THE industry leader in balanced portables.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Hiflight, that sounds great! Ibasso's products all have great value. Any details on release date, specs, price or anything like that? I was going to buy a desktop balanced amp, but this might change things for me.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> iBasso is also working on a 2nd generation Toucan with more power.   They have stated to me that they intend to be THE industry leader in balanced portables.


 


  That's awesome for iBasso. Its not just IEMs anymore but also inefficient and power hungry headphones.


----------



## HiFlight

No timeline or details yet, but it should be fairly soon.  They are also designing a desktop unit but that is months away yet.  They are usually pretty quite about new products until they are ready for shipment to avoid PR issues if last-minute changes are required. 
  
  Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Hiflight, that sounds great! Ibasso's products all have great value. Any details on release date, specs, price or anything like that? I was going to buy a desktop balanced amp, but this might change things for me.


----------



## trentino

Aha, so the upcoming new version of Toucan is not their desktop amp? That's what I first thought when you mentioned it.


----------



## burgunder

I would love to see a balanced DAC from Ibasso that will use a better USB-receiver hopefully that will come in the next generation.


----------



## TWKOON

PB1 TOUCAN than RSA SR71B how ？


----------



## TWKOON

(RSA sr71b balanced portable amp) vs (iBasso Boomslang and Toucan balanced portable dac and amp)
   
   
  Who better？


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Hard to say as SR71B is not really on the market yet.  Ibasso is making a new balanced portable amp as well I am pretty sure.  Keep in mind the SR71B is likely going to cost 3 times what the toucan costs.  Also you could make a Boomslang -> SR71B cable if you wanted.


----------



## TWKOON

thank you


----------



## paulybatz

Did some more listening...love this amp! Full and powerful!
  As always I prefer to listen to a CD source, single well Sony CD player with silver IC feeding the Toucan! Simply fantastic, perfect with the HD650s


----------



## trentino

What IC cable do you use for that paulybatz?


----------



## debitsohn

i repurchased a toucan yesterday.  not exactly sure why, i mean it does sound good but the only balanced headphones i have are my t1.  wonder if i could get a jh16 cable balanced into a hirose connector... has anyone else done that with the jh16?


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i repurchased a toucan yesterday.  not exactly sure why, i mean it does sound good but the only balanced headphones i have are my t1.  wonder if i could get a jh16 cable balanced into a hirose connector... has anyone else done that with the jh16?


 


  One of my TWag OM cables I have is balanced/Hirose terminated for use with the PB1.  JH16s sound great with it, but I usually prefer the JH13s with the iBasso PB1/DB1 combo.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Why is that? Is it the bass? I preferred the 16s because of the bass when I demoed the 5s and 16s.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 considering that moon audio cable.  how do you think the cable terminated to a mini 4 pin would be? then id get adapters with mini 4 pin to hirose


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I have redone most of my cables to use the mini 4 pin xlr termination, it's versatile but if you believe in cable burn in then it is potentially a whole lot of sources and such to get all the little connectors burned in.  This way you only need 1 set (or possible multiples of the most used like 1/4" plugs or whatever) of the connectors and any headphone you reterminate to a 4 pin mini can be used with any (or whichever connectors you have) source.  It's not gonna be cheap though unless you do it all yourself maybe.  I've done a lot of it myself.  To be honest though my best cans have just a full sized 4 pin connector with an adapter for 2x 3pin & 1/4" though.  They never really leave the house and I've no intention of taking them out with me even if I can use them with a portable.  I don't own any good IEMs though, I'd probably pay someone else to make an iem cable if I wanted one, for overmolding if nothing else.
   
  My good friend has a jh16 with twag -> mini xlrs and connectors... he seems to like it.  He did find the moon audio things to be kind of stiff for iems though with the rubber casing over everything (maybe not on their new iem cables dunno but for the minixlr -> end termination cables).  At least with the protector because the plug automatically is at a 90 degree angle from the socket.  Probably not so much of an issue with the hirose, he has just used mine for that as he doesn't own a toucan.


----------



## debitsohn

thank you so much for that response.  that pretty much answered all the questions i had lol.


----------



## jamato8

I have the Twag for the JH13's and it does an excellent job.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have the Twag for the JH13's and it does an excellent job.


 


   Is your Twag balanced with these?  If so how do the JH13's sound from the PB-1 or Protector?


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 id like to know how it sounds pb1 vs protector, rather than either or.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 X2.
   
  I want the Toucan 2 to come out. Or Ibasso's desktop amp.


----------



## daveDerek

man, i wish they'd use the connector that RSA uses. a whole bunch of folks bought cables to run with the Protector (and very soon the SR71b). Ray's set up is compact and secure and seems to work well, as well as being cost effective. who wants to reterminate their cables or buy new sets?! come on ibasso, don't complicate this!  since there's a viable solution on the market that a bunch of us are using tap into that rather than complicating the matter!  (btw HiFlight, how do you reach the ibasso folks).


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Having used both I much prefer to use the hirose plug than the kobiconn plug, easier to solder and not forced into a right angle.  I find it easier to stick a portable into my pocket and adjust the volume with it oriented vertically than horizontally... especially when I need to have another thing in that pocket playing music usually rubber banded to the amp :O


----------



## wolfen68

I also prefer the Hirose...other than I'm not aware of a low profile right angle option.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No, it's not the bass.  It's that the JH13s have a little bit higher impedance than the 16s, so it's easier to pair with such as powerful amp as the PB1 even at its lowest gain setting.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> considering that moon audio cable.  how do you think the cable terminated to a mini 4 pin would be? then id get adapters with mini 4 pin to hirose


 

 I'm sure it would work, but I can't say how it compares to the TWag, because I haven't auditioned them yet.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i guess my real question is how are the mini 4 pins? they should sound the same as 3 pin or normal 4 pin right? dont have much experience iwth mini 4 pins.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Are you talking about min XLRs or the Protector 4 pin balanced connectors?   Sorry, I'm slower than usual today on the pickup.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

The mini xlr's sound fine to me, if you go with the rean ones they are brass with gold plating which is about the same as any other connector.  The switchcraft mini xlr has arguably a slightly worse locking mechanism (I don't really think it matters), but if it is important to you they can come with silver pins.  To get better connector material you would have to be spending quite a lot for fancy full sized xlrs so I wouldn't worry about it too much.  Almost no matter what you are going through some silver or brass & gold or nickel contacts coming out of your amp, and I doubt if the length of silver or brass introduced in a mini xlr connction is going to make a big difference in audible quality when your cable already has something similar on at least 1 end, both if they are detachable cables.  The only time I would say you really need to avoid them is if you are dying to use 20awg or thicker wire.
   
  Consider this, the lcd2 requires 1 4 pin mini xlr for each ear connection, they can't possibly  screw up the sound that bad if they do at all ;p.
   
  In my experience this is the case anyhow, YMMV.
   
  Also, there isn't even a boutique full sized 4pin xlr in existence that I know of, so for better connector material you're generally talking dual full sized 3 pin xlrs for a balanced connection.  The pins themselves are roughly 22awg I think.


----------



## debitsohn

haha sorry. the mini xlr.  so i could get the IEM cable terminated in a mini xlr then make adapters for the hirose and a regular 1/8


----------



## raizetcity

i don't know if it 's right thread ,which combo sounds better the iriver h140>ibasso toucan>boomslang>ue t10 or hifiman h 602 >ue t 10. i am wondering
  i may take the hifiman h 602 ,just to know


----------



## kargi

Quote: 





raizetcity said:


> i don't know if it 's right thread ,which combo sounds better the iriver h140>ibasso toucan>boomslang>ue t10 or hifiman h 602 >ue t 10. i am wondering
> i may take the hifiman h 602 ,just to know


 

 Will you use ue 10 with balanced cable? I have no idea, but I suppose it is important for the answer.


----------



## raizetcity

ue f 10 with balanced cable,yes, i heard so many positive things about hifi man player i am just so curious to know if they are better than any kind of combo existing.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

I am pretty sure the Boomslang DAC outperforms the HM-602's DAC. It is much bigger, and it is balanced. With the H140, you can put Rockbox on it and tweak the EQ to sound however you like, so it is very versatile. Keep in mind that is three boxes, however.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> I am pretty sure the Boomslang DAC outperforms the HM-602's DAC. It is much bigger, and it is balanced. With the H140, you can put Rockbox on it and tweak the EQ to sound however you like, so it is very versatile. Keep in mind that is three boxes, however.


 
   
  yea the size of portable setups these days are getting a little out of hand.  i look at the pb1/db1 combo more as  a portable desktop/laptop combo rather than a DAP combo.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The bigger the setup, the better it sounds. Get a Cowon, a Hifiman, or something that can be rockboxed if you want good portable sound.


----------



## raizetcity

ok i understand, the combo iriver h140<toucan>boomslang>ue  tfi 10 balanced is superior to hifiman player , in terms of quality sound.but not in terms of portability.ok


----------



## Gorthon

I can all fit in a small camera case or camera lens case.  I believe it was discussed a few pages back in this same thread.


----------



## wolfen68

I've just had my HF-2's reterminated to balanced for use with the Toucan/Boomslang.  What a difference...the HF-2's sound great balanced, more of an improvement than I've seen so far with the RS-1's.  Soundstage and imaging seem much improved, perhaps with a clarity improvement.  I'm looking forward to spending a lot more time with this combination.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





raizetcity said:


> ok i understand, the combo iriver h140<toucan>boomslang>ue  tfi 10 balanced is superior to hifiman player , in terms of quality sound.but not in terms of portability.ok


 

 sorry for the OT, but where can we get iriver h140 nowadays? i don't mind with second hand unit..


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Used is the only way you are going to find it as they haven't been made for a few years. They used to come up on eBay with even some new old stock sold there a couple of years ago but now just do a search for a H120 the 20gb unit for the H140 the 40gb unit. I upgraded my 120 to 80gb and the 140 to 120gb but it requires an adapter that costs about 30 dollars to use the newer hard drives. I then RockBox my iRivers as it is much better software than the stock iRiver software. I have 7 iRivers. I want to make sure that I don't end up with nothing as iRiver does not repair them any longer and if certain parts fail, they aren't reparable though iBasso was able to figure out how to repair one that was considered dead and good for only parts.


----------



## GreenLeo

Any body tried the PB1 with the LCD-2?  If so, how's the result?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





greenleo said:


> Any body tried the PB1 with the LCD-2?  If so, how's the result?


 

 Since receiving the LCD-2 on the 7th of this month and promptly balancing them I has used them most of the time with the PB1. It powers them with ease, sounds very good and throws a very enjoyable sound stage, if it is in the recording. Works great.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

I too have used the PB1 with the LCD-2 and I found it works fairly well.  Volume is certainly not the problem.  Sound quality is quite good all things considered, unfortunately I don't really take my LCD-2 with me anywhere so I mean it mostly gets used with my desktop rig.  Seems silly to me to use my little adapter to use my dac with the no longer portable PB1 instead of just using a B22 or something :O.  When I have used them together it was quite nice though.


----------



## trentino

I got the Toucan today. Using it with my Ipod Classic, lod and HD600/650 with iBassos balanced Senn cable. My god it sounds nice. Been listening and comparing between the Ipod/Toucan balanced HD600/650 and my Nuforce HDP with usb from my pc (stock HD600/650 cable). Soundstage is defenitely bigger with the Ipod/Toucan balanced, and also the bass from Toucan is really good! I'm really itching to buy and try the Boomslang now. I may even sell the HDP.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





trentino said:


> I got the Toucan today. Using it with my Ipod Classic, lod and HD600/650 with iBassos balanced Senn cable. My god it sounds nice. Been listening and comparing between the Ipod/Toucan balanced HD600/650 and my Nuforce HDP with usb from my pc (stock HD600/650 cable). Soundstage is defenitely bigger with the Ipod/Toucan balanced, and also the bass from Toucan is really good! I'm really itching to buy and try the Boomslang now. I may even sell the HDP.


 

 The Boomslang adds a little more openness, transparency and the soundstage also is a little larger. IMO. I enjoy the Toucan with or without the balanced source, it's all good.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 pb1 v sr71b. ready.... go!


----------



## moodyrn

Debitsohn I'm really enjoying the pb1 I bought from you. I used it today with my he-6 outside while smoking a cigar. While it doesn't drive them to their full potential, it's more than adequate. The fact that I can listen to my he-6s outside is a feat within itself. Never thought I could take them out of the house. But where it really shines is with my hd600s. It drives them to the max. I never thought I could ever say that about a portable. I've owned desktops in the past that struggled with these. I haven't tried it on my iems yet, but looking forward to see if driving my er4ps balanced would help with the bass impact without the need for an eq.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> Debitsohn I'm really enjoying the pb1 I bought from you. I used it today with my he-6 outside while smoking a cigar. While it doesn't drive them to their full potential, it's more than adequate. The fact that I can listen to my he-6s outside is a feat within itself. Never thought I could take them out of the house. But where it really shines is with my hd600s. It drives them to the max. I never thought I could ever say that about a portable. I've owned desktops in the past that struggled with these. I haven't tried it on my iems yet, but looking forward to see if driving my er4ps balanced would help with the bass impact without the need for an eq.


 


  for the money, i would say that that thing is the best buy in portable amps balanced.  im kind of dumb, i probably spent 3/4 times that amount to get the sr71b plus all cables and will probably see a 10% increase in SQ if that.  if you have the need for a desktop/laptop DAC, i would strongly say that the boomslang is worth the money. get the balanced IC when u buy it. (notice i said WHEN you buy it, not if because i know youll be buying one soon lol) enjoy that little beast. it is quite a feat.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Just wait till the PB2 comes out. It should be better than the SR71B and have rollable opamps as well. Ibasso wants to be the industry leader in portable balanced amps. I am waiting for it to come out and I may well buy it if the reviews are good.


----------



## debitsohn

yea im sure that sucker will be awesome.  i am actually considering buying that too and then selling one off but i had a ton of cables made for the sr71b... so dont knwo what ill do.  and if anyone is wondering about ibasso's CS its pretty darn good.  the best ive come across in audio overseas.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote: 





georgegoodman said:


> Just wait till the PB2 comes out. _*It should be better than the SR71B *_and have rollable opamps as well.


 
    
  IMHO that is a tad presumptuous in relation to an amp that doesn't exist yet. Based on what? This?...
   
   


georgegoodman said:


> Ibasso wants to be the industry leader in portable balanced amps.


 
   

  If desire was all that mattered, Winona Ryder would have been mine years ago. (And for the record, I would have prevented that shoplifting nonesense.)


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





cooperpwc said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 


  lol, id have a lot more than winona.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I am with you there. 
   
  Gettin' lots of variety and choices these days. All to our benefit.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

The Toucan is already pretty close to the SR71B, as people say it sounds almost as good and can drive the same type of headphones. The Toucan 2 should naturally be better. I guess it is presumptuous to say something is going to be better than something else before that something is out, so I will just wait and see. Seeing what Ibasso has brought to the table so far, I don't doubt they will make another fantastic product.We will have to see.


----------



## estreeter

I'm with coops, although Winona would not have been my first choice


----------



## i_djoel2000

guys, wanna ask something..
   
  can i use this connector as the male balanced connector for my toucan? it has 6 pole as well but i'm not sure whether it will fit the female jack or not..
   
  http://malaysia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=5365683 or http://malaysia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=1291910


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> guys, wanna ask something..
> 
> can i use this connector as the male balanced connector for my toucan? it has 6 pole as well but i'm not sure whether it will fit the female jack or not..
> 
> http://malaysia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=5365683 or http://malaysia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=1291910


 

 According to their website, iBasso uses HR10A-7P-6P connectors.  I would double-check it with them or even order it thru them to be sure, but this should work:  http://malaysia.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=searchProducts&searchTerm=HR10A-7P-6P&x=0&y=0


----------



## jamato8

You have to use the same Hirose series. They have notches that key them to fit together correctly. Even if the pins are the same, because of a keying mechanism that makes sure they fit correctly, pin to pin, nothing else will work.


----------



## i_djoel2000

@warp & jamato: hhoo..i was hoping that at least one link i gave you is compatible with toucan, it's cheaper than the HR10A-7P-6P 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  thank you for your help.


----------



## warp08

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> @warp & jamato: hhoo..i was hoping that at least one link i gave you is compatible with toucan, it's cheaper than the HR10A-7P-6P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You don't want to know, believe me, how much I have spent just this year on various ICs, balanced being on top of the list.  Not counting the cost of a balanced source and headphones, this iBasso combo so far IS the absolute cheapest way I have seen allowing one to getting into balanced systems, even if you buy the iBasso Hirose to Hirose balanced IC with the PB1 and the DB2.
   
  Good luck on getting your cables sourced!


----------



## wolfen68

Has anyone had any problems plugging toslink cables into the Boomslang's optical jack?  I've noticed that all of my sysconcept cables are extremely difficult to plug into the Boomslang...they don't "click" into place and it takes more force than should be necessary.  This occurs with multiple cables...but they seem fine with other devices.  I'm worried this is going to trash the optical jack. 
   
  I've also noticed my D12 has a similar tight optical jack that doesn't click...but I leave that cable installed all the time on that one instead of disassembling after use like I do with the Boomslang.


----------



## Gorthon

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Has anyone had any problems plugging toslink cables into the Boomslang's optical jack?  I've noticed that all of my sysconcept cables are extremely difficult to plug into the Boomslang...they don't "click" into place and it takes more force than should be necessary.  This occurs with multiple cables...but they seem fine with other devices.  I'm worried this is going to trash the optical jack.
> 
> I've also noticed my D12 has a similar tight optical jack that doesn't click...but I leave that cable installed all the time on that one instead of disassembling after use like I do with the Boomslang.


 

 My two sysconcept cables do seem to be a tighter fit and I don't get the "click" sound/feedback.  Taking them out is rather hard as well. 
   
  My other optical cable fits nice and does "click" as expected and comes out nicely.


----------



## trentino

In my experience the Toucan with balanced cables and HD650/600 makes the sound much bigger, and also quite a lot brighter. Especially the HD650 to me is dark sounding, but the Toucan makes it sound much brighter. So - I'm thinking that the HD800 (from what I've read a very bright sounding hp) would not pair well with the Toucan/Boomslang. Anyone tried the combo? I've been presented a nice deal on a pair of HD800 so that's why I'm curious on experiences with Toucan/Boomsland/HD800. I don't like the harsch and bright sound of many head phones. Not that the HD650/600 is too bright with the Toucan, but the difference compared to the HDP is huge.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Hmmm you could try posting your question on headfonia maybe, I know the guy who runs that site likes the hd800 and also has a PB1.  Not sure how much you might agree with him but I have no experience pairing the hd800 with the toucan.


----------



## trentino

Thanks, but from what I remember Mike did not try the Toucan balanced at all. But I'm not sure, gonna read his review again.
  
  Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> Hmmm you could try posting your question on headfonia maybe, I know the guy who runs that site likes the hd800 and also has a PB1.  Not sure how much you might agree with him but I have no experience pairing the hd800 with the toucan.


----------



## BebopMcJiggy

Yes originally when he first got it and did a mini not really review thing, I am certain he bought it himself and still uses it though, perhaps it was foolish of me to assume that by this point he had some balanced cables to use with it :O
   
  I'm pretty sure he's got at least balanced iem cables for it but I couldn't be certain of that either.


----------



## GeorgeGoodman

Quote: 





bebopmcjiggy said:


> Yes originally when he first got it and did a mini not really review thing, I am certain he bought it himself and still uses it though, perhaps it was foolish of me to assume that by this point he had some balanced cables to use with it :O
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's got at least balanced iem cables for it but I couldn't be certain of that either.


 


 I just asked Mike in the comments to review the Toucan with the Ibasso cables for the Sennheiser cans. He loves Sennheisers, so we will see what happens.


----------



## trentino

Can I charge the Boomslang with usb from computer? The light turns red when in usb connected and charge mode on the little knob.
   
  Edit: Oh yes I can.


----------



## raizetcity

hi
  sorry,for the late guys can get iriver h140 on ebay they are very good just ordered from iriver europe just give you the name of the seller     myirivershop     good seller nothing to say.
  i just had my combo iriver h140+pb1+boomslang with ultimate ears triple 10 just miss the balanced with the iem,but all that can say the music is very great with it, i just compare it with the hifiman hm 601 that i bought for the winter deal ,the is no comparison,the combo is much better  for the quality


----------



## novacav

that may be true but i'm sure some people really value the fact that the 601 is an all in one unit and still sounds great


----------



## raizetcity

i just ordered a sennheiser hd600,to improve the quality of sound i am going to order the ibasso balanced cable ,i 'll have i think the real potential of this combo,why the hd 600? it was cheaper,i know that the hd 650 seems to be superior, but in some thread i just read about the fact that he is still a good one i 'll see.
  just a question how did you charge the boomslang?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





raizetcity said:


> i just ordered a sennheiser hd600,to improve the quality of sound i am going to order the ibasso balanced cable ,i 'll have i think the real potential of this combo,why the hd 600? it was cheaper,i know that the hd 650 seems to be superior, but in some thread i just read about the fact that he is still a good one i 'll see.
> just a question how did you charge the boomslang?


 


  I think you will be very pleased with your choice of the HD600 and iBasso's balanced cable.  The cable they use is the heavier HD650 cable, much better than the stock HD600 cable, IMO. 
   
  I have owned both the HD600 and 650 and much preferred the 600.   The Boomslang is charged by either a USB terminated AC adapter or by attaching to a computer USB connection and placing the charging switch to the "Charge" position.   The red light will indicate charging and will extinguish when charging is complete.


----------



## i_djoel2000

guys, anybody know how to open the hirose connector? i'm stucked on it when i want to reterminate my headphone to hirose connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  this is the kind of connector i'm working on (the one in the middle):


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





i_djoel2000 said:


> guys, anybody know how to open the hirose connector? i'm stucked on it when i want to reterminate my headphone to hirose connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You need to have a male and female connector. Connect them and then on male, there are two flat areas you can use a small wrench (I just use a needle nose plier) and unscrew the shell of the connector. Once you see what it going on it will be easy. When you solder you should have the male and female connected as the pins can float int he plastic molding due to the heat. Do it hot and fast. I use a magnifying glass also.


----------



## i_djoel2000

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> You need to have a male and female connector. Connect them and then on male, there are two flat areas you can use a small wrench (I just use a needle nose plier) and unscrew the shell of the connector. Once you see what it going on it will be easy. When you solder you should have the male and female connected as the pins can float int he plastic molding due to the heat. Do it hot and fast. I use a magnifying glass also.


 

 just did what you said. works like a charm! thank you


----------



## jamato8

It looks like the DB-2 is out with the dual Wolfson dacs. Sucks a lot of current though so it won't get the run time of the DB-1 but I look forward to the dual battery power supply and the sound. . .


----------

